# Michael Jackson memorial



## T_man (Jul 7, 2009)

Did anybody watch it?

It didn't hit me that MJ actually died, you know like when it sinks in, until I saw Usher's performance in which he was reduced to tears & reduced me to tears too.
If you think Michael hasn't done anything for this world then you should have watched this show and watched how eagerly people wanted tickets to see his MEMORIAL and paid alot just to see his MEMORIAL.
It was unbelievably touching


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

T_man said:


> Did anybody watch it?
> 
> It didn't hit me that MJ actually died, you know like when it sinks in, until I saw Usher's performance in which he was reduced to tears & reduced me to tears too.
> If you think Michael hasn't done anything for this world then you should have watched this show and watched how eagerly people wanted tickets to see his MEMORIAL and paid alot just to see his MEMORIAL.



No T, i missed it. Funerals are always too sad, and I couldn't bear to do it voluntarily.


----------



## T_man (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't feel bothered till now. And now I'm heartbroken


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

I watched a little of it, it does take me back.
We grew up watching him and the Osmonds back in the 70's.
So a little tiny bit of our childhood is gone.

But I do wish people can go on with their lives and let him rest in peace.

The same people who stopped being fans of his when he had his personal problems are now crying he is gone.....shame on you all.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

'tis a very sad day, indeed.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2009)

I recorded it.


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 7, 2009)

Rest in peace...gloved one!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 7, 2009)

Really?  Who cares?  I hated that pedophile and his music at his height of popularity.  All he did was dance around and grab his crotch.  Since then he has just made a mockery of his life.  His kids are better off now.  I couldn't imagine being raised by him.  He wasn't even human anymore.

I'm glad the world has been cleansed.  Rot in hell Micheal.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

Our house is now divided. 






 Her voice cracking and her lips trembling, Michael Jackson's daughter spoke out for the first time ever at the pop legend's memorial service Tuesday, bringing to tears millions around the globe.
"Ever since I was born, Daddy has been the best father you could ever imagine," Paris Jackson, 11, said, choking back sobs.
"And I just want to say I love him so much," she added, before aunt Janet Jackson enveloped her in a hug.
Paris' heartbreaking words capped a two-hour tribute that combined song, sequins and sadness at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.

Michael Jackson's daughter Paris remembers dad at memorial: 'Best father you could ever imagine'


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Really?  Who cares?  I hated that pedophile and his music at his height of popularity.  All he did was dance around and grab his crotch.  Since then he has just made a mockery of his life.  His kids are better off now.  I couldn't imagine being raised by him.  He wasn't even human anymore.
> 
> I'm glad the world has been cleansed.  Rot in hell Micheal.



Damn, that was insensative. You must be a Prince fan!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 7, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Damn, that was insensative. You must be a Prince fan!



A month ago everyone referred to him as "Wacko Jacko".  They made fun of his face bleaching, the fact that he weighed 50 pounds and made his kids wear masks in public.  They made fun of how he lived and how much of a freak he had become.

Now he's dead and everyone loves him... bullshit.  Everyone's opinion seemed to change overnight.  Not mine.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> A month ago everyone referred to him as "Wacko Jacko".  They made fun of his face bleaching, the fact that he weighed 50 pounds and made his kids wear masks in public.  They made fun of how he lived and how much of a freak he had become.
> 
> Now he's dead and everyone loves him... bullshit.  Everyone's opinion seemed to change overnight.  Not mine.



Yeah, but are you a Prince fan ?


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 7, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, but are you a Prince fan ?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

Jarhed said:


>


----------



## T_man (Jul 7, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Really?  Who cares?  I hated that pedophile and his music at his height of popularity.  All he did was dance around and grab his crotch.  Since then he has just made a mockery of his life.  His kids are better off now.  I couldn't imagine being raised by him.  He wasn't even human anymore.
> 
> I'm glad the world has been cleansed.  Rot in hell Micheal.



Wow


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

T_man said:


> Wow



It's OK, the good Lord will forgive him and may even allow him in heaven.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 7, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, but are you a Prince fan ?



no


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

I am glad that the Black Americans loaned MJ to us.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 7, 2009)

watched about 30 sec....meh


----------



## Yanick (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't hate the guy, he was really weird and out there, but I liked his music. I just don't understand the swooning over him and, as NeilPearson said, nothing changed the day he died except the fact that he is dead. All the weird behavior, the pedophile charges, the skin bleaching or what have you still stands...so why are people crying over him? How did wacko jacko turn into a god all of a sudden? Its actually kind of sickening really, demonized in life and idolized in death. Once again I will state my point, he did not change shit, he made himself and others very rich and made a bunch of teenagers wet along the way. The world is not different. Where are the weekend long radio tributes and million people strong memorials for Einstein?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

> If you hear a loud rumble in the sky tonight , don't worry. It's not thunder. It's Elvis beatin' the shit out of Michael Jackson for marrying his daughter.



LOL


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

He is not the only one who died this past month.

The media sure does know how to milk the herd.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2009)

I remember when his nose fell off, like a real life Mr. Potato Head........and his whining about being so wealthy and not able to live a normal life, must be hard to be able to spend twice as much as you make every year on every little whim that you fancy like llamas and chimps........I just can't feel heart broken over a guy who lived a life 5000 times better than 95% of the worlds other children, you know who I feel sad for guys like Thornton Dial, a poor black man who had to work hard his whole life and only in his 70's started to have time to put out provocative works of art and then had his art deemed not "black enough" by his own people and his main supporter a white man torn down by just being accused of exploiting a black artist who "don' know no bettah".....


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yanick said:


> The world is not different. Where are the weekend long radio tributes and million people strong memorials for Einstein?


Albert Einstein Biography "The death of Albert Einstein came on April 18, 1955 in Princeton, New Jersey. After a long illness, he died peacefully in his sleep. The listed cause of death is a ruptured artery in his heart. Upon his request in his will, there was no funeral, no grave, and no marker. His brain was donated to science and his body was cremated and his ashes were spread over a near-by river."

Not to mention Einstein didn't _just_ die. What a stupid example to pick, lolol. Oh and I'm sure Einstein didn't have radio tributes as he didn't cut any albums. If you wanted to look smart, you would have picked a different example. Stupid.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> Not to mention Einstein didn't _just_ die. What a stupid example to pick, lolol. Oh and I'm sure Einstein didn't have radio tributes as he didn't cut any albums. If you wanted to look smart, you would have picked a different example. Stupid.


Funny you call him stupid for not falling under the Spell of the King of "POP", a form of music geared towards the mindless masses; so he was the greatest pied-piper for the rat race.... if we recall the piper also seduced the towns children to a cave...  To be fair where was the lottery to attend Ray Charles' funeral, the weeks long mourning, the hours long Memorial on the big networks?  To me Ray Charles did way more for music than MJ did, hell if it wasn't for his achievements in rendering a soulful sound MJ may have been singing and dancing to something entirely different.....  Not to mention Ray overcame the physical challenge of being blind and still went on to become a true musical genius.....His music was so beautiful that one song became an official state song and another set a precedent for an American Anthem, a version that even Presidents could be proud of.....he also made a huge accomplishment by melding Country with R&B Soul, music white folks could also groove to this was before Jackson was even able to coo his first sound......


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 8, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> A month ago everyone referred to him as "Wacko Jacko".  They made fun of his face bleaching, the fact that he weighed 50 pounds and made his kids wear masks in public.  They made fun of how he lived and how much of a freak he had become.
> 
> Now he's dead and everyone loves him... bullshit.  Everyone's opinion seemed to change overnight.  Not mine.





I like his music, but the guy was a freak, not a saint.  Not to piss on his grave, but this glamourization is pathetic.  

I feel bad for anyone who dies that young, but to me there's nothing worse than a pedophile. Whether he is one or not we'll never really know, but I'm comforted to know if he is he can't lie about it to the big guy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2009)

I am disappointed that Prince didn't start this thread (IM's Prince, not The Purple One).

As for me, I did not watch it and really don't give two craps.

Edit:  I do find it impressive how his albums and singles are absolutely destroying the digital music charts since his death.


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 8, 2009)

*Bill O'Reilly rips Michael Jackson: He's 'fed up with all the adulation'*

Bill O'Reilly rips Michael Jackson: He's 'fed up with all the adulation' | Prime-Time TV commentary | Michael Jackson, News, Television | Ken Tucker's Watching TV | EW.com

Bill O'Reilly launched a strikingly hostile "Talking Points Memo" attack against Michael Jackson this evening on The O'Reilly Factor. Announcing he was "fed up with the adulation" and "phony platitudes" of the Jackson memorial service, he labeled the sentiments expressed by the participants as "pathetic in the extreme."

O'Reilly criticizes Jackson for "spending millions of dollars on himself while singing 'We Are The World.'" Huh? Would O'Reilly say the same thing about other wealthy singers who performed on the original 1985 recording, such as Bruce Springsteen or Bob Dylan or Paul Simon? I doubt it. What happened to O'Reilly the ardent capitalist? Aren't we supposed to make and spend as much money as we want in America, and is charity work also "pathetic"?

Did you note that O'Reilly also ridicules CBS' Katie Couric for interviewing Kenneth Babyface Edmonds? He called their talk "surreal" because... well, as far as I can figure, for no reason other than to sneer at the producer-writer's nickname, Babyface. Bill O'Reilly thinks it's "bizarre" for a network anchor to interview an expert on Michael Jackson's music: Why? He probably could have used an expert on Jackson's music in his own studio this particular evening.


----------



## T_man (Jul 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I remember when his nose fell off, like a real life Mr. Potato Head........and his whining about being so wealthy and not able to live a normal life, must be hard to be able to spend twice as much as you make every year on every little whim that you fancy like llamas and chimps........I just can't feel heart broken over a guy who lived a life 5000 times better than 95% of the worlds other children, you know who I feel sad for guys like Thornton Dial, a poor black man who had to work hard his whole life and only in his 70's started to have time to put out provocative works of art and then had his art deemed not "black enough" by his own people and his main supporter a white man torn down by just being accused of exploiting a black artist who "don' know no bettah".....



Yea cos he had a great life being constantly mocked & swarmed by the media, being officially the most photographed person in the world? It was like torture. Sure he had more money but could he really enjoy life as much as you think he did?
And btw you have a much better life than 95% of the worlds kids, does that mean we cant feel bad for you when something bad happens?

There's much better sob stories than Thornton Dial, why do you have to feel sorry for him, going by your logic?


----------



## T_man (Jul 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Funny you call him stupid for not falling under the* Spell of the King of "POP"*, a form of music geared towards the mindless masses; so he was the greatest pied-piper for the rat race.... if we recall the piper also seduced the towns children to a cave...  To be fair where was the lottery to attend Ray Charles' funeral, the weeks long mourning, the hours long Memorial on the big networks?  To me Ray Charles did way more for music than MJ did, hell if it wasn't for his achievements in rendering a soulful sound MJ may have been singing and dancing to something entirely different.....  Not to mention Ray overcame the physical challenge of being blind and still went on to become a true musical genius.....His music was so beautiful that one song became an official state song and another set a precedent for an American Anthem, a version that even Presidents could be proud of.....he also made a huge accomplishment by melding Country with R&B Soul, music white folks could also groove to this was before Jackson was even able to coo his first sound......



Tell me he didn't change the world, being dubbed "king of pop"

lol @ mindless masses. why do you think just because most people like him he cant be good??? i really want to know the thinking behind this mindless masses logic

See that Ray Charles comment is your OPINION just the way most people's opinions fall that MJ was the greatest entertainer. Don't hate just because you're in the minority


----------



## T_man (Jul 8, 2009)

Yanick said:


> I don't hate the guy, he was really weird and out there, but I liked his music. I just don't understand the swooning over him and, as NeilPearson said, nothing changed the day he died except the fact that he is dead. *All the weird behavior, the pedophile charges, the skin bleaching* or what have you still stands...so why are people crying over him? How did wacko jacko turn into a god all of a sudden? Its actually kind of sickening really, demonized in life and idolized in death. Once again I will state my point, he did not change shit, he made himself and others very rich and made a bunch of teenagers wet along the way. The world is not different. Where are the weekend long radio tributes and million people strong memorials for Einstein?


What weird behaviour?? being childish??
What paedophile charges? you mean the ones that were dropped?
Skin bleaching, as in his skin disorder that he had his skin bleached for to get it over with??

Why do you mourn people close to you and look past their negatives but you cant just cut this guy some slack?

If you do not think he changed the world, then I don't think many other people have. Name me one person who has evidently done alot of good for people in a way you can rationalise.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 8, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Really?  Who cares?  I hated that pedophile and his music at his height of popularity.  All he did was dance around and grab his crotch.  Since then he has just made a mockery of his life.  His kids are better off now.  I couldn't imagine being raised by him.  He wasn't even human anymore.
> 
> I'm glad the world has been cleansed.  Rot in hell Micheal.




Hmmm,  not sure how much you know about the entertainment business but no matter how you feel about MJ's music, his obvious eccentricities, or him as a person the FACT is anytime you see a music video where the singer(s) are acting out a story as opposed to just standing there performing their song you must give it to the king of pop.  Anytime you see the singers doing organized choreography you gotta thank Michael Jackson.
Today almost all recording artists are using his music video format from Janet to Justin, from Britney to Christina, from Usher to Omarion.  If you think of the video for "The Way You Make Me Feel" and "Kiss" From the purple rain album you can see it.  And _That_ is why MJ will never be forgotten.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2009)

Keylan said:


> Hmmm,  not sure how much you know about the entertainment business but no matter how you feel about MJ's music, his obvious eccentricities, or him as a person the FACT is anytime you see a music video where the singer(s) are acting out a story as opposed to just standing there performing their song you must give it to the king of pop.  Anytime you see the singers doing organized choreography you gotta thank Michael Jackson.
> Today almost all recording artists are using his music video format from Janet to Justin, from Britney to Christina, from Usher to Omarion.  If you think of the video for "The Way You Make Me Feel" and "Kiss" From the purple rain album you can see it.  And _That_ is why MJ will never be forgotten.



I agree with you on all points, EXCEPT don't try and tell me that Prince copied MJ in anyway, he did not.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Funny you call him stupid for not falling under the Spell of the King of "POP"



No I called him stupid for his Einstein reference. It _was_ stupid. I could care less about MJ and was in fact more sad when Billy Mays died


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 8, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> I could care less



why do so many people get that wrong?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Sheesh, I said the same things while being gang banged by T-Man and Chobby, thanks guys......it was horrible.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 8, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> Albert Einstein Biography "The death of Albert Einstein came on April 18, 1955 in Princeton, New Jersey. After a long illness, he died peacefully in his sleep. The listed cause of death is a ruptured artery in his heart. Upon his request in his will, there was no funeral, no grave, and no marker. His brain was donated to science and his body was cremated and his ashes were spread over a near-by river."
> 
> Not to mention Einstein didn't _just_ die. What a stupid example to pick, lolol. Oh and I'm sure Einstein didn't have radio tributes as he didn't cut any albums. If you wanted to look smart, you would have picked a different example. Stupid.



WTF? Dude who the fuck are you and why are you even talking to me?

What the fuck was your point? Albert Einstein was, arguably, the greatest genius to have ever lived. He actually changed the world. Every patient that goes through a PET Scan can thank Einstein for his work because without him who knows how long it would take to reveal the truths about our universe. His contributions to the world are immeasurable. And they reached beyond making your little pecker hard when you were a wee little teen watching MJ grab his cock on National Television.

Who cares how the guy died? I care about how the guy lived and MJ didn't do shit. Music videos are gay, MTV is retarded and Pop Culture is going to be the downfall of modern fucking society. My point was people deify the stupidest, weirdest, snobbiest fucking people as long as they have big tits, or a decent voice or can dance. Where are the crying people remembering the contributions of Joseph Lister, whose work has affected each and every person that reads this thread. Hell, fuck crying and weekend long memorials. I'd be happy if half the people on the street could even say who Joseph Lister was, or explain, at the most fundamental level, what e=mc^2 means. Those same people will rattle off MJ's discography, his favorite color, his cock size, what diseases he had, which side of the bed he sleeps on and so forth.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sheesh, I said the same things while being gang banged by T-Man and Chobby, thanks guys......it was horrible.



I would've had your back but I wasn't around and by the time I got back, the thread was closed.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> What weird behaviour?? being childish??
> What paedophile charges? you mean the ones that were dropped?
> Skin bleaching, as in his skin disorder that he had his skin bleached for to get it over with??



I don't care enough about pop culture so I can argue the in's and out's of MJ's life. I just know that Wacko Jacko was his name till the day he died. Then all of a sudden he became a god who changed the world.



			
				T_man said:
			
		

> Why do you mourn people close to you and look past their negatives but you cant just cut this guy some slack?



I mourn them because they changed my life. My grandmother died and I cried because she raised me. She taught me the meaning of hard work, she hopped around on one leg (which she lost during WW II) cleaning the house, raising her grand kids, making dinner etc. She was a big reason for convincing my family to leave the shithole that was/is the former USSR. She wasn't perfect but she changed my life, without her I don't know where I or my family would be. If MJ didn't exist, I would have never heard Thriller or knew what a moon walk was. Not exactly something for me to cry about.



			
				T_man said:
			
		

> If you do not think he changed the world, then I don't think many other people have. Name me one person who has evidently done alot of good for people in a way you can rationalise.



So how has MJ made this world so fucking great? How has he changed your life? Or put it this way, if MJ never lived how would your life be any different than it is today? Now take those questions and apply them to some of the people I've named in this and previous threads...You will understand my point

I will say this though, for the last time. I don't like/dislike the guy. I couldn't care less about him. Good music, weird life, don't fucking care. Just as I don't really care about any pop culture icons life. I don't fucking care about britney spears new hair cut/marriage/divorce/child etc. My life is not any better or worse with or without these fucking people. I just don't understand the swooning is all. There are much more important matters at hand than the death of some weirdo but people around here, thats all they could talk about, some people took time off of work to watch the shit, people cried. Jesus christ!


----------



## lola1182 (Jul 8, 2009)

the memorial was so sad.. watching paris getting up there to speak was heartbreaking.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> Tell me he didn't change the world, being dubbed "king of pop"
> 
> lol @ mindless masses. *why do you think just because most people like him he cant be good*??? i really want to know the thinking behind this mindless masses logic
> 
> See that Ray Charles comment is your OPINION just the way *most people's opinions fall that MJ was the greatest entertainer*. Don't hate just because you're in the minority



I don't know what it is like in England but in North America, I don't think most people like him.  In fact, I don't think I know many people that would admit to liking him.  He had a few years in the 80s where he was way overrated for a couple albums but then pretty much fell off into obsurity.

I don't know anyone that listened to Micheal Jackson after 1990

I just looked up his albums.  

1982 Thriller - this was incredibly sucessful but then he didn't do anything until 1987 when he released Bad.... come on 5 years to follow up a success like that.  Bad sold only a third of what Thriller did

Then 4 more years for Dangerous in 1991 which I don't know a single song off of.  Dangerous did about as good as Bad

Then 4 more years for HIStory in 1995... He apparantly had some new songs on this but it was mostly just a greatest hits album.  HIStory sold less than a fifth of what Thriller did.

Then nothing for 6 years when he released Invincible in 2001.  This sold less than a 10th of what Thriller did.  

Since then he hasn't done squat... good thing too.  Every album that he released since Thriller did worse and worse.

This is hardly a record worthy of the title "King of Pop"

He was a one album wonder.  They gave him the "King of Pop" title during Thriller and he has been a huge let down ever since.

Most overrated performer ever.  I could think up at least a dozen performers more worthy of that title.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> What weird behaviour?? being childish??
> What paedophile charges? you mean the ones that were dropped?
> Skin bleaching, as in his skin disorder that he had his skin bleached for to get it over with??
> 
> ...



I don't think he changed shit...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2009)

Keylan said:


> Hmmm,  not sure how much you know about the entertainment business but no matter how you feel about MJ's music, his obvious eccentricities, or him as a person the FACT is anytime you see a music video where the singer(s) are acting out a story as opposed to just standing there performing their song you must give it to the king of pop.  Anytime you see the singers doing organized choreography you gotta thank Michael Jackson.
> .


You mean the Who's Tommy or Pink Floyd's The Wall couldn't have influenced the Almighty King of Pop?  All the Opera's and Ballets get no credit for acting out stories to music nor choreography?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Giraldo is a bit of a nut job but he's right about this.

Geraldo calls out "99 percent" of celebs at MJ's memorial as fair-weather friends

Did you hear Geraldo Rivera on Fox's memorial coverage?* Unlike other network talking heads, he wasn't gushing over the celebs in attendance:*
"The vast majority of the people in that hall," Geraldo said, "*and certainly ninety nine percent of the celebrities who have come to this memorial did not stand anywhere near Michael Jackson during the years he was accused of those horrible crimes, and they didn't say, 'We believe him innocent, they didn't say let the case go where it may, let the facts prove innocence or guilt.' They just disappeared, and now they have resurfaced to celebrate his life.*
"That is entirely fitting I'm sure," Geraldo said, "but I personally can't get over the memory of 2005. *When Michael Jackson stood essentially alone and accused and convicted in the minds of many of the most perverse crime*."


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Giraldo is a bit of a nut job but he's right about this.
> 
> Geraldo calls out "99 percent" of celebs at MJ's memorial as fair-weather friends
> 
> ...



I concur...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Michael Jackson -- #7
Posted Jul 7th 2009 4:10PM by TMZ Staff
Get ready to have your mind blown. Ready? Here we go ...

-- Michael Jackson signed his will on 7/7/02.
-- Michael Jackson's memorial was on 7/7/09 ... exactly 7 years after the will was signed.
-- Michael Jackson's two biggest hits -- "Black & White" and "Billie Jean" -- were each #1 for 7 weeks. 
-- Michael Jackson's three biggest albums -- "Thriller," "Bad" and "Dangerous" -- each produced 7 top 40 hits. 
-- Michael Jackson was the 7th of 9 children.
-- Michael Jackson was born in 1958 ... 19 + 58 = 77
-- Michael Jackson died on the 25th ... 2 + 5 = 7
-- Michael Jackson has 7 letters in his first and last name.


If you're looking for lottery numbers tonight, we recommend something with the number 7 in it.


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Michael Jackson -- #7
> Posted Jul 7th 2009 4:10PM by TMZ Staff
> Get ready to have your mind blown. Ready? Here we go ...
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

The sheep see him as this now.....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> Tell me he didn't change the world, being dubbed "king of pop"
> *He didn't change the world.....*
> lol @ mindless masses. why do you think just because most people like him he cant be good??? i really want to know the thinking behind this mindless masses logic
> *If I have to explain mindless masses to you then you are lost in the afterglow*
> See that Ray Charles comment is your OPINION just the way most people's opinions fall that MJ was the greatest entertainer. Don't hate just because you're in the minority ....*At least I have an opinion and don't let the majority decide for me....*


This reminds me of when the Pope died, people were suddenly Catholic for a week because it was the "IN" thing of the moment, I don't know if it's some kind of need to belong or fear of being an outcast but too many people get sucked up into these momentary trends, the entertainment industry, including the media, yes most of them fall under entertainment, have done such an awesome job of figuring out how to manipulate hordes of the zombified somnambulant populous that it scares me.......

I guess it just how I think but I don't get how people can idolize another fellow man, I am a huge fan of Jim Morrison's poetry and music, even how he lived, but I wouldn't say I think he changed the world, nor that he did great things for humanity, I know he was just an artist who's work meshed with my own ideas and who valued similar things as I do, I don't think he was super human.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> This reminds me of when the Pope died, people were suddenly Catholic for a week because it was the "IN" thing of the moment, .



  So true.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> You mean the Who's Tommy or Pink Floyd's The Wall couldn't have influenced the Almighty King of Pop?  All the Opera's and Ballets get no credit for acting out stories to music nor choreography?



Nope it was all MJ and it was completely original


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2009)

Jarhed said:


> I concur...


I just saw Citizen Kane again the other night...........good movie but I can never figure out what makes it one of the top movies of all time besides it's technical achievments, I think the acting is alright, the story get's boring especially toward the end.....but as far as visuals go I could watch it with the sound muted and still sense what emotion is being provoked......


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, oh......a new scandalous book about him.

Is it too soon?

King of Pop was gay, dressed like woman, claims book: 'Unmasked: The Final Years of Michael Jackson'
King of Pop was gay, dressed like woman, claims book: 'Unmasked: The Final Years of Michael Jackson'



Michael Jackson was into men, not boys - and masqueraded as a woman with his lovers, a new book claims.
That's the most sensational nugget in "Unmasked: The Final Years of Michael Jackson," a tell-all by celebrity biographer Ian Halperin obtained by In Touch magazine.

"Michael would dress up as a woman," Halperin wrote of the trysts.
He said the star once picked up a construction worker in Las Vegas and swore him to secrecy.
"The lover admitted Michael made him sign a confidentiality agreement," the book states.

Halperin's book, which hits stores as the world still reels from Jackson's death, asserts that ex-wife Lisa Marie Presley and galpals like Brooke Shields and Tatum O'Neal were his beards.

Jackson never had sex with second wife Debbie Rowe, so "none of Jackson's three kids are his biological children," an "insider" told the author.
Halperin also contends that Jackson is no pedophile and may be a blackmail victim. He claims to have documents proving Jackson's nervous insurance company forced him to pay millions to a teen who accused the singer of molesting him.

Jackson "collapsed in hysterics when he found out he had to do that," the "insider" told Halperin.

King of Pop was gay, dressed like woman, claims book: 'Unmasked: The Final Years of Michael Jackson'


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Jackson never had sex with second wife Debbie Rowe, so "none of Jackson's three kids are his biological children," an "insider" told the author.



I agree that they were not his children because they were very white, however you don't have to have sex, there is something called artificial insemination.

This asshole is just trying to capitalize off of MJ's death, pathetic.


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 8, 2009)

Now there's footage showing MJ's ghost in his old "Neverland" home....OH PLEASE!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 8, 2009)

WAIT!!!!! It has been explained.






YouTube Video


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me just ask you this.
If you were close to a relative, but then they became distant for any reason. When they died, and you went to mourn their loss, how would you react if people started accusing you of coming there and not even being close. How would you feel if there were people there condemning him for every bad thing he did (and we all do bad stuff so don't bs).

My $0.02 have a good day


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Let me just ask you this.
> If you were close to a relative, but then they became distant for any reason. When they died, and you went to mourn their loss, how would you react if people started accusing you of coming there and not even being close. How would you feel if there were people there condemning him for every bad thing he did (and we all do bad stuff so don't bs).
> 
> My $0.02 have a good day



I don't know who you're asking, nor do I understand the point of the question?


----------



## Yanick (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Let me just ask you this.
> If you were close to a relative, but then they became distant for any reason. When they died, and you went to mourn their loss, how would you react if people started accusing you of coming there and not even being close. How would you feel if there were people there condemning him for every bad thing he did (and we all do bad stuff so don't bs).
> 
> My $0.02 have a good day



I'll assume this was in response to me. There are fundamental flaws in your attempt at analogy.

MJ was not mine, nor was he your relative. You did not know the guy, he never spoke a single syllable to or about you. He has not affected your life besides being a bit of entertainment. Why you, or others, feel so personally offended is beyond me and that was my point to begin with.

I'm not condemning him for anything. I could care less about him or any other pop culture icon's personal life. Let them do whatever they want to do. Their job is to provide some entertainment...Its not exactly earth shattering stuff they are doing. I just hate the swooning and deification of these people when there are true heroes out there busting their asses everyday, the teachers, doctors, nurses, cops, firefighters, scientists, engineers. These people effect real change in the world on a daily basis, they pass everyday just like MJ did. They die in tragic accidents, where's the swooning and memorials for them? And as I've said before, screw swooning and memorials. I'd like people to have a fraction of the knowledge about Einstein or Lister as they have about MJ's life or Britney's new hair cut. Pop culture will be the downfall of modern society.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah, but you cannot compare MJ to just any other entertainer, he is much more than that, in the upcoming years (if not already) his legacy will be much bigger than Elvis's in my opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

also, people feel like they have a connection to him because they grew up with his music, videos, etc. and music is very powerful.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> yeah, but you cannot compare MJ to just any other entertainer, he is much more than that, in the upcoming years (if not already) his legacy will be much bigger than Elvis's in my opinion.




I don't think so.  In the upcoming years, people will forget about him more and more just like they have been doing since the 90s.

He had one album that did amazing (Thriller).  That was released in 1982... a time when music was horrible and dead.  There was no competition.  Popular music sucked so bad that any half decent album was destined to be a huge hit.

His next 2 albums pretty much only sold on the popularity and promise of Thriller... it's been all down hill from there.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't think so.  In the upcoming years, people will forget about him more and more just like they have been doing since the 90s.
> 
> He had one album that did amazing (Thriller).  That was released in 1982... a time when music was horrible and dead.  There was no competition.  Popular music sucked so bad that any half decent album was destined to be a huge hit.
> 
> His next 2 albums pretty much only sold on the popularity and promise of Thriller... it's been all down hill from there.



you're completely looking over everything else, i.e. over 750 million albums sold, and MANY other notable things, not to mention being the most famous person in the entire world.


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't think so.  In the upcoming years, people will forget about him more and more just like they have been doing since the 90s.
> 
> He had one album that did amazing (Thriller).  That was released in 1982... a time when music was horrible and dead.  There was no competition.  Popular music sucked so bad that any half decent album was destined to be a huge hit.
> 
> His next 2 albums pretty much only sold on the popularity and promise of Thriller... it's been all down hill from there.



Mark my words. People WILL_NOT forget michael jackson. He has done so much for music that even just looking at musical history his name pops up.
There's nothing like a time when music is horrible and dead. Songs come and go, most come and most go. However what other tracks from the 1970s do you still hear on radio? Even before his death his music was played everywhere and he was highly recognised.


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

Yanick said:


> I'll assume this was in response to me. There are fundamental flaws in your attempt at analogy.
> 
> MJ was not mine, nor was he your relative. You did not know the guy, he never spoke a single syllable to or about you. He has not affected your life besides being a bit of entertainment. Why you, or others, feel so personally offended is beyond me and that was my point to begin with.
> 
> I'm not condemning him for anything. I could care less about him or any other pop culture icon's personal life. Let them do whatever they want to do. Their job is to provide some entertainment...Its not exactly earth shattering stuff they are doing. I just hate the swooning and deification of these people when there are true heroes out there busting their asses everyday, the teachers, doctors, nurses, cops, firefighters, scientists, engineers. These people effect real change in the world on a daily basis, they pass everyday just like MJ did. They die in tragic accidents, where's the swooning and memorials for them? And as I've said before, screw swooning and memorials. I'd like people to have a fraction of the knowledge about Einstein or Lister as they have about MJ's life or Britney's new hair cut. Pop culture will be the downfall of modern society.


There are no fundamental flaws, it's an ANALOGY. I'm not mourning him like I would mourn a relative or a close friend, but I am mourning him enough for what he gave me. You are ignoring the subjective feelings that occur. Just because you are using text does not mean you can ignore human feelings, and his music did provoke some of the strongest human feelings you can see. If you watched his live performances you would know. But you just choose to look through the  binoculars and miss everything else around.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> you're completely looking over everything else, i.e. over 750 million albums sold, and MANY other notable things, not to mention being the most famous person in the entire world.



Famous for being a has-been freak.  He sold lots in the 80s... when there was no decent competition.

740 million... the Beatles and Elvis both have over a billion

In 2007, MJ didn't have one album in the top 40.  Eagles did.  Led Zeppelin did.  The Beatles did.

Here is a top 15 list of album sales since 1991

Chart Watch Extra: The Top 15 Album Acts Of The Bar-Code Era - Chart Watch

MJ was an 80s wonder.  You will notice he isn't in the top 15 since 1991 even though he has released records.

However in 2nd place is the Beatles who hadn't released anything new in 40 years.  Elvis is still on the top 15 list also.

He had a couple amazing years... and has done nothing since.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Mark my words. People WILL_NOT forget michael jackson. He has done so much for music that even just looking at musical history his name pops up.
> There's nothing like a time when music is horrible and dead. Songs come and go, most come and most go. However what other tracks from the 1970s do you still hear on radio? Even before his death his music was played everywhere and he was highly recognised.



Are you kidding me?  I hear lots of 60s and 70s on the radio.  I can count on one hand how many times I have heard an MJ song since the 90s.

Must be a European thing...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

Up until last week, MJ has been considered an embarrasment by most people in the US


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sure MJ is still popular in Europe... but then again, you people listen to David Hasselhoff too


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Let me just ask you this.
> If you were close to a relative, but then they became distant for any reason. When they died, and you went to mourn their loss, how would you react if people started accusing you of coming there and not even being close. How would you feel if there were people there condemning him for every bad thing he did (and we all do bad stuff so don't bs).
> 
> My $0.02 have a good day



They were around him when they needed money or just to tag along.

I am not close to my relatives but in time of need I am there for them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> yeah, but you cannot compare MJ to just any other entertainer, he is much more than that, in the upcoming years (if not already) his legacy will be much bigger than Elvis's in my opinion.





T_man said:


> Mark my words. People WILL_NOT forget michael jackson. He has done so much for music that even just looking at musical history his name pops up.
> There's nothing like a time when music is horrible and dead. Songs come and go, most come and most go.* However what other tracks from the 1970s do you still hear on radio?* Even before his death his music was played everywhere and he was highly recognised.



Wrong, I still hear music from that era being played. 
In fact a lot of sampled music came from there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> yeah, but you cannot compare MJ to just any other entertainer, he is much more than that, in the upcoming years (if not already) his legacy will be much bigger than Elvis's in my opinion.



I thought Marvin Gaye was better, Stevie Wonder......there's a whole bunch of singers who  thought were better. Maybe not so much as dancing but I am really more into the music.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Mark my words. People WILL_NOT forget michael jackson. .



They did for almost a decade.
What has he done lately? A lot of fans preferred hearing that rap crap over his music, even some blacks were calling his music soft.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am sure MJ is still popular in Europe... but then again, you people listen to *David Hasselhoff* too





What the hell is up with that? He's like a God in Germany.


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am sure MJ is still popular in Europe... but then again, you people listen to David Hasselhoff too



erm.... okay.... shows how informed your statements are. Well done for getting it completely wrong


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Are you kidding me?  I hear lots of 60s and 70s on the radio.  I can count on one hand how many times I have heard an MJ song since the 90s.
> 
> Must be a European thing...



Yea thats if you listen to the radio stations that play the old fogies music. We have BBC Radio 2.
However if you listen to the mainstream stations that play all the latest music by akon, lil'wayne and people like that, then you still hear MJ songs but no other songs by the beatles and elvis.

It seems all the MJ haters on this forum belong in the minority in terms of interests. Just get on with your lives please and stop crashing this guy's funeral. I hope someone irons out all your wrong doings at your funerals(i dont really, just making a statement  )


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Yea thats if you listen to the radio stations that play the old fogies music. We have BBC Radio 2.
> However if you listen to the mainstream stations that play all the latest music by akon, lil'wayne and people like that, then you still hear MJ songs but no other songs by the beatles and elvis.
> 
> It seems all the MJ haters on this forum belong in the minority in terms of interests. Just get on with your lives please and stop crashing this guy's funeral. I hope someone irons out all your wrong doings at your funerals(i dont really, just making a statement  )



Sorry T-man, but go around the net and you will see that some idolized him which is wrong and others who detested him.

I'm in the middle, he was weird but he was a good entertainer.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

it will be interesting to see how is music sells over the upcoming years, also once his new music he recorded before he died is released, that should sell big.


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sorry T-man, but go around the net and you will see that some idolized him which is wrong and others who detested him.
> 
> I'm in the middle, he was weird but he was a good entertainer.



Okay how many actually idolise him?? Are you really going to count the minority?? In that case can I also say that Americans are ncests just because of a minority? 

And anyways any big artist is idolized by a few people nomatter who they are, so you could say the same for anyone.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Even before his death his music was played everywhere and he was highly recognised.


A large portion of the world is uneducated and intrigued by the simplest shit, like sequined gloves and fedoras because they look flashy, do you think most of those people in the third world countries know the lyrics?  Michael provided repetitive catchy tunes and heee-heeeee oooo oooo's plus the dancing, especially choreographed dancing  people could copy easily..........


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Yea thats if you listen to the radio stations that play the old fogies music. We have BBC Radio 2.
> However if you listen to the mainstream stations that play all the latest music by akon, lil'wayne and people like that, then you still hear MJ songs but no other songs by the beatles and elvis.
> 
> It seems all the MJ haters on this forum belong in the minority in terms of interests. Just get on with your lives please and stop crashing this guy's funeral. I hope someone irons out all your wrong doings at your funerals(i dont really, just making a statement  )



I am just talking about listening to music in public.  When at restaurants and at the mall... places where I am not choosing the music.  I still hear the Beatles a lot.  I NEVER hear anything from MJ.

I just think there is a big difference in the US and England.  Here in the US, we pretty much got over him 10-20 years ago and never looked back until now.  He was just considered a weirdo freak that was a big hit in the 80s and then lost his way and went wacko.

He may be more popular in England, I can't say if he is or isn't.  I can only show that in the last 20 years his record sales have been on a steady decline and he is no longer in the top record sellers.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What the hell is up with that? He's like a God in Germany.



How can you not love him?

YouTube - David "The Hoff" Hasselhoff - Jump In My Car


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

maniclion said:


> A large portion of the world is uneducated and intrigued by the simplest shit, like sequined gloves and fedoras because they look flashy, do you think most of those people in the third world countries know the lyrics?  Michael provided repetitive catchy tunes and heee-heeeee oooo oooo's plus the dancing, especially choreographed dancing  people could copy easily..........



okay cool yea i like michael jackson because of his glove.... great!


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am just talking about listening to music in public.  When at restaurants and at the mall... places where I am not choosing the music.  I still hear the Beatles a lot.  I NEVER hear anything from MJ.
> 
> I just think there is a big difference in the US and England.  Here in the US, we pretty much got over him 10-20 years ago and never looked back until now.  He was just considered a weirdo freak that was a big hit in the 80s and then lost his way and went wacko.
> 
> He may be more popular in England, I can't say if he is or isn't.  I can only show that in the last 20 years his record sales have been on a steady decline and he is no longer in the top record sellers.



Well he is more popular in the black & foreign community. I don't mean to be racist but white americans & english.... how can I explain this without sounding offensive.... they kinda... look at jacko's bad sides, criticise him?? more? Negative vibes shall we say
Shoot me down for this one if you like with PC but I know what I mean

And to the not hearing michael jackson in a cafe... well i can honestly say right now i have never heard a beatles song, only heard a couple of elvis songs but heard lots of michael's. Even when I was in Kenya I heard of elvis but I never heard him, only michael's. It's my word against yours on this one I'm afriad.

And to manic, if his lyrics are bad then what do say, Elvis, Beatles or any other artists who has been brought up on this discussion's lyrics have that make them "good" over michael's??

Good night 

I don't know but if


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't like Pelosi but I agree with her, T-man would canonize MJ if he could. 
Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee, D-Texas is a self serving idiot.

*Pelosi Shuts Down Resolution On Michael Jackson*


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi shut the door Thursday to a resolution honoring Michael Jackson because debate on the symbolic measure could raise "contrary views" about the pop star's life.

Lawmakers are free to use House speeches "to express their sympathy or their praise any time that they wish," said Pelosi, D-Calif. "I don't think it's necessary for us to have a resolution."

A resolution sponsored by Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee, D-Texas, cites some of the singer's charitable acts and proclaims him an American legend, musical icon and world humanitarian.

Even before Pelosi's comments, some Democrats said privately they did not support the resolution and a divisive debate would hurt House efforts to muster the votes for priorities such as health care and climate change.

Rep. Peter King, R-N.Y., who posted a video on YouTube calling Michael Jackson a "pervert" and a "pedophile," has pledged to do all he could to block the resolution.

Michael Jackson was acquitted in 2005 of charges that he molested a 13-year-old boy. Those allegations, and his admission that children slept in his bed at his home but nothing sexual occurred, have led some members of Congress to put distance between themselves and any formal honor for the entertainer.

"A resolution, I think, would open up to contrary views to ??? that are not necessary at this time to be expressed in association with a resolution whose purpose is quite different," Pelosi said at a Capitol Hill news conference where she discussed various legislative matters.

Unbowed, Jackson Lee said she will seek support from colleagues who thanked her when she introduced the measure June 26, one day after Michael Jackson died. She said honorary resolutions don't often "pass the next day."

"On this floor we elevate people and doing that we have to work to tell your story," she said after a House vote. But she would need support from Democratic leadership for the resolution to advance to the full House from the committee where it is now.

When members of the Congressional Black Caucus held a moment of silence in the House after Jackson died June 25, some lawmakers walked out of the chamber.

Jackson Lee has pledged that the resolution, now before the House Foreign Affairs Committee where she is a member, would come to the full House for debate. Such honorary measures normally move quickly from committee to the full House and pass on a voice vote.

But Jackson Lee's resolution was in trouble early. It drew only one co-sponsor, Rep. Diane Watson, D-Calif., and was not endorsed by other black caucus members.

From the stage at Jackson's memorial Tuesday at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, Jackson Lee hoisted a framed copy of the resolution.


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 9, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am sure MJ is still popular in Europe... but then again, you people listen to David Hasselhoff too










YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Awful.


----------



## Uba (Jul 9, 2009)

I just dont agree with all the attention this dumbass is getting. The other day I saw the video of him hanging his kid off a balcony. What kind of sh*t is that.

An thats all i have to say about that.... 
(Forrest Gump)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Well he is more popular in the black & foreign community. I don't mean to be racist but white americans & english.... how can I explain this without sounding offensive.... they kinda... look at jacko's bad sides, criticise him?? more? Negative vibes shall we say
> Shoot me down for this one if you like with PC but I know what I mean
> 
> 
> ...


Lyrically even Michael would admit that his stuff paled(not his face)in comparison to the Beatles, he has no songs that can match up to Golden Slumbers, A Day In The Life, Revolution, Across the Universe, Tomorrow Never Knows, etc......why do you think he bought all of the rights to their songs....the Beatles were able to put poetry into music, songs you can lay back and get lost in your own mind, they have plenty of songs that trigger the imagination.  Michaels music is geared towards dancing either while he was performing or so his fans can mimic him in their rooms or at clubs......


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey as I said in a previous thread, I'm not even a big fan of him.
I'm just against all this shit people are giving him to vent their own personal frustrations


----------



## Keylan (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They did for almost a decade.
> What has he done lately? A lot of fans preferred hearing that rap crap over his music, even some blacks were calling his music soft.



A lot of 2000's movies have used some MJ tunes or impersonator.  Scary movie, 13 going on 30, some lizard commercial, practically any Corey Feldman flick. Maybe even a cameo in some space joint.  and just like r. kelly, jerry lee lewis, rick james, and a myriad of others waiting on MJ's trial was a bit upsetting.  

40+ years entertaining.  you ain't gonna see too many 60 year olds beating LoLo Jones in the 50 yard dash.  At least not until they make vagra for sprinters.  MJ was a pioneer and stars from rap to metal all over the world have respect for him as that.  I say cut the guy some slack.  you can't sport a pair of parachute pants and not give solid props to the guy who invented the zipper.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> Hey as I said in a previous thread, I'm not even a big fan of him.
> I'm just against all this shit people are giving him to vent their own personal frustrations


Personal frustrations? I don't think so.
They made a huge commotion over a man who sings music...music.
Wow, 5 other famous people passed away and all of them combined didn't produce as much hoopla as he did.
Your making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Wow, 5 other famous people passed away and all of them combined didn't produce as much hoopla as he did.
> Your making a big deal out of nothing.



Amen!  That's pretty large.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 10, 2009)

The only frustrations I perceive belong to the people who are sick of some dude who danced around on stage with a really high voice being raised to the status of a god.

I listened to MJ songs all week, my GF is still watching his live performances on YouTube. I have no problem with that, that is a natural reaction if you enjoyed the guys music. Its the complete and utter swooning that bothers me, the tears, the week long memorials, the days off (I know of people who took time off to watch), the fact that some in congress wanted to pass some kind of statute about the fucking guy, the fact that now he's the greatest thing since sliced bread while a week ago nobody could care less about a guy who dangled his kid off a balcony or slept with little boys (and up until last week that is all people thought of him...there was no mention of king of pop or whatever).

Bottom line, if someone feels the guy really affected their personal life so much, they really need to get out more.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

Keylan said:


> A lot of 2000's movies have used some MJ tunes or impersonator.  Scary movie, 13 going on 30, some lizard commercial, practically any Corey Feldman flick. Maybe even a cameo in some space joint.  and just like r. kelly, jerry lee lewis, rick james, and a myriad of others waiting on MJ's trial was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 40+ years entertaining.  you ain't gonna see too many 60 year olds beating LoLo Jones in the 50 yard dash.  At least til they make vagra for sprinters.  MJ was a pioneer and stars from rap to metal all over the world have respect for him as that.  I say cut the guy some slack.  you can't sport a pair of parachute pants and not give solid props to the guy who invented the zipper.



No doubt he was a top performer, and he influenced Spears, Usher and a lot others.

It's the people that I know and other celebs that I know who made fun of his wackiness and even deserted him when he had his issues that are now making him a god.



> I say cut the guy some slack



How can we, they keep shoving his life down our throats, the TV, the radio, the newspapers and even here.
He was a great performer...not a saint.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> And to the not hearing michael jackson in a cafe... well i can honestly say right now i have never heard a beatles song, only heard a couple of elvis songs but heard lots of michael's. Even when I was in Kenya I heard of elvis but I never heard him, only michael's. It's my word against yours on this one I'm afriad.



I'm sure that's true... We are in very different parts of the world.  I am much more likely to hear the Beatles here than MJ.  In fact, I am more likely to hear Pixies or the Smiths than MJ.

Here he is just considered to be "Wacko Jacko" from the 80s... nobody cares


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

Yanick said:


> The only frustrations I perceive belong to the people who are sick of some dude who danced around on stage with a really high voice being raised to the status of a god.
> 
> I listened to MJ songs all week, my GF is still watching his live performances on YouTube. I have no problem with that, that is a natural reaction if you enjoyed the guys music. Its the complete and utter swooning that bothers me, the tears, the week long memorials, the days off (I know of people who took time off to watch), the fact that some in congress wanted to pass some kind of statute about the fucking guy, the fact that now he's the greatest thing since sliced bread while a week ago nobody could care less about a guy who dangled his kid off a balcony or slept with little boys (and up until last week that is all people thought of him...there was no mention of king of pop or whatever).
> 
> ...





You would think they lost a parent or a kid.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> Hey as I said in a previous thread, I'm not even a big fan of him.
> I'm just against all this shit people are giving him to vent their own personal frustrations


I think those of us who are speaking out against his popularity are just fed up with how shallow the rest of the world seems to be becoming in each passing year as more meaningless TV invades the collective mind of our species.  The media is feeding us Junk Food for the brain and it's dumbing us down.  At times I feel like we are slipping into another sort of Dark Age and we are saying "Rage, rage against the dying of the light!"


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> No doubt he was a top performer, and he influenced Spears, Usher and a lot others.



lol... yup he obviously influenced a bunch of other sub-par musicians who took music and made a mockery out of it.

For people like MJ, it was more about dancing and flashy image than it was about the music.  The music was just kind of secondary to the whole act.... like a afterthought.

I guess I just prefer real musicians.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> lol... yup he obviously influenced a bunch of other sub-par musicians who took music and made a mockery out of it.
> 
> For people like MJ, it was more about dancing and flashy image than it was about the music.  The music was just kind of secondary to the whole act.... like a afterthought.
> 
> I guess I just prefer real musicians.


I agree, there are people who sing and have better songs than him. From his genre.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I agree, there are people who sing and have better songs than him. From his genre.



I have a feeling 100 years from now he's going to be in the same group as bach, handel, hendrix, and joplin


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

I wouldn'tgo that far.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2009)

Keylan said:


> I have a feeling 100 years from now he's going to be in the same group as bach, handel, hendrix, and joplin


I think once his ex-accusers grow a little older the truth will come out about him, then we'll be able to speculate on his legendary status, I don't foresee his music ranking in the area of genius that Bach, Handel, Monk, Coltrane, Hendrix, Sun Ra, Zappa, Floyd are in, maybe as far as Top of the Pop Chart Collections with his contemporaries he will last but those guys are a whole other level of musical composition, they were composers above all else, they performed great too but they had true talent in building music......


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Personal frustrations? I don't think so.
> They made a huge commotion over a man who sings music...music.
> Wow, 5 other famous people passed away and all of them combined didn't produce as much hoopla as he did.
> Your making a big deal out of nothing.



None of them as respected and loved as MJ. Btw as for lyrics how many of the songs are actually written by the artist?
Yea, personal frustrations because if they really didn't give a fuck they wouldn't post here


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I wouldn'tgo that far.



i think he surpassed hendrix


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think those of us who are speaking out against his popularity are just fed up with how shallow the rest of the world seems to be becoming in each passing year as more meaningless TV invades the collective mind of our species.  The media is feeding us Junk Food for the brain and it's dumbing us down.  At times I feel like we are slipping into another sort of Dark Age and we are saying "Rage, rage against the dying of the light!"



it's meaningless to YOU. This is what I mean by personal frustrations. this elitist view of yours sucks. These people being 'dumbed down' are what keep the world revolving. I want to know what you have got on these people.

Just because you arent part of the majority doesn't mean you have to hate. Sheesh


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think once his ex-accusers grow a little older the truth will come out about him, then we'll be able to speculate on his legendary status, I don't foresee his music ranking in the area of genius that Bach, Handel, Monk, Coltrane, Hendrix, Sun Ra, Zappa, Floyd are in, maybe as far as Top of the Pop Chart Collections with his contemporaries he will last but those guys are a whole other level of musical composition, they were composers above all else, they performed great too but they had true talent in building music......



Music isn't about technicality and whatnot. Sure they did what they did well. It just didn't sound as good to most people as what MJ's music did, and if you come down to the core, music is all about how it sounds, not how it was made etc


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> None of them as respected and loved as MJ. Btw as for lyrics how many of the songs are actually written by the artist?
> Yea, personal frustrations because if they really didn't give a fuck they wouldn't post here


Personnal, nope. I never met Micheal Jackson so I can't say he touched me, so there's nothing personal about it.

You really are showing your age if you think MJ was the best ever...but then again look at the singers today...I forgive you child for your taste in music is clouded by Boy George and the Back Street Boys.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> i think he surpassed hendrix


As a preformer maybe, he danced better.

Again, he doesn't hold a candle to Barry White, Teddy Pendergrass nor Marvin Gaye.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> it's meaningless to YOU.
> 
> Just because you arent part of the majority doesn't mean you have to hate. Sheesh


It's not hate, it's a difference of opinion which you seem to take very seriously.

Sheesh, he wasn't that great now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

LONDON (AP) — Robert Plant received a royal honor from Prince Charles at Buckingham Palace on Friday, putting the former Led Zeppelin front man one notch above his old band mate Jimmy Page.


Now these guys kicked ass in their time.


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Personnal, nope. I never met Micheal Jackson so I can't say he touched me, so there's nothing personal about it.
> 
> You really are showing your age if you think MJ was the best ever...but then again look at the singers today...I forgive you child for your taste in music is clouded by Boy George and the Back Street Boys.



okay.... that makes sense because his songs are 30-40 years old! i dont see your point


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> As a preformer maybe, he danced better.
> 
> Again, he doesn't hold a candle to Barry White, Teddy Pendergrass nor Marvin Gaye.



mmm cant really say they did much, what do you mean he cant compare to them??


----------



## T_man (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> LONDON (AP) ??? Robert Plant received a royal honor from Prince Charles at Buckingham Palace on Friday, putting the former Led Zeppelin front man one notch above his old band mate Jimmy Page.
> 
> 
> Now these guys kicked ass in their time.



it's down to personal preference.
to be honest.
i dont like them, never have done. But if one of them died, i would go saying they didnt do this, they didnt do that, even though they actually didnt much for music if MJ didnt either.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> it's down to personal preference.
> to be honest.
> i dont like them, never have done. But if one of them died, i would go saying they didnt do this, they didnt do that, even though they actually didnt much for music if MJ didnt either.


True, I liked his music but that was years ago. Now I would never be cuaght listening to it on my car stereo cruising down the streets of NY.
You know who they say was really good too...James Brown kid.
If you look at the way James Brown moves you'll notice MJ copied a few moves.

But the way you blindly defend him....it's sounds like you idolize him and in the lords eyes you have sinned.
I guess you'll be keeping MJ company in hell.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> it's meaningless to YOU. This is what I mean by personal frustrations. this elitist view of yours sucks. These people being 'dumbed down' are what keep the world revolving. I want to know what you have got on these people.
> 
> Just because you arent part of the majority doesn't mean you have to hate. Sheesh


What folks like me and the like have is the ability to look past the bullshit and not be easily swayed by the sensory overload that is the Mass Marketing Media, the millions of ads telling everyone what to buy, what they need to own to be in the in crowd, who they should be listening to, what movie they just have to watch......I know too many people caught in this trap, I take it as my duty to help snap people out of these trances, it's like seeing peoples minds shackled all being lead to the next big thing, there is such a concept mental slavery......I see myself as an abolitionist.......


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> i think he surpassed hendrix



!!


----------



## Keylan (Jul 10, 2009)

YouTube - James Brown Dies (Tribute w/ Michael Jackson)
YouTube - Michael Jackson,James Brown,and Prince on stage (1983 )

hope i didn't go overboard with the links


----------



## Keylan (Jul 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> As a preformer maybe, he danced better.
> 
> Again, he doesn't hold a candle to Barry White, Teddy Pendergrass nor Marvin Gaye.



yeah well you might wanna check out the duet he did with mick jagger if you haven't already


----------



## T_man (Jul 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> True, I liked his music but that was years ago. Now I would never be cuaght listening to it on my car stereo cruising down the streets of NY.
> You know who they say was really good too...James Brown kid.
> If you look at the way James Brown moves you'll notice MJ copied a few moves.
> 
> ...



i told u im not even that big a fan. I'm just defending him because you're saying he isnt that big compared to some other people. Well he is. He might not be as important in your interests and you might have other artists who you think are big but in this world there was no artist supported as much as MJ. Maybe elvis came close but he only appealed to americans/brits. Elsewhere, over the whole world it was MJ. I'm not idolising him i'm just stating how big he was which you cant clearly see. He appeals to people who listen to all kinds of music, from heavy death black metal to rap and hip hop. I personally listen to rap n hip hop mainly, and like Michael Jackson, but my brother listens to the heaviest metal around (yea weird me and him grew in the same house!) and he listens to michael jackson as well. 
My mum grew up in Kenya and her mum was against TV, but they bought one just to watch MJ, and all the neighbours used to come round just to watch him. This is just one of the examples. I don't see any other artist coming close to MJ's fans (not die hards but just anyone who enjoys his music).


But anyways yea I like james brown. I was coming back from work yesterday with some workmates and they played this james brown cd which i hadnt listened to in a while. it was a really good jam


----------



## Keylan (Jul 11, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think once his ex-accusers grow a little older the truth will come out about him, then we'll be able to speculate on his legendary status, I don't foresee his music ranking in the area of genius that Bach, Handel, Monk, Coltrane, Hendrix, Sun Ra, Zappa, Floyd are in, maybe as far as Top of the Pop Chart Collections with his contemporaries he will last but those guys are a whole other level of musical composition, they were composers above all else, they performed great too but they had true talent in building music......



you're right about these guys having talent.  it's possible however that handel might not have considered the Hallelujah Chorus to be his best work.  as far as your "dumbed down" comments you should probably know that MJ, Elvis, Miles and Madonna have been studied in college music programs already.  who'd a thunk we as a civilization would apex into a society rendering such eloquent a verse as "Every valley shall be exalted" or "for sadness now bedims my eyes" with the same reverence as "beat it. hee hee" and "come on let's vogue".


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2009)

Keylan said:


> you're right about these guys having talent.  it's possible however that handel might not have considered the Hallelujah Chorus to be his best work.  as far as your "dumbed down" comments you should probably know that MJ, Elvis, Miles and Madonna have been studied in college music programs already.  who'd a thunk we as a civilization would apex into a society rendering such eloquent a verse as "Every valley shall be exalted" or "for sadness now bedims my eyes" with the same reverence as "beat it. hee hee" and "come on let's vogue".


Porn, the Smurfs, Philosophy of Star Trek, Queer Musicology, etc, have or one day will be studied as some college course, that's what college is for to explore things, maybe the lesson on MJ is how to reach millions of people with out really saying anything at all......


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> i told u im not even that big a fan. I'm just defending him because you're saying he isnt that big compared to some other people. Well he is. He might not be as important in your interests and you might have other artists who you think are big but in this world there was no artist supported as much as MJ. Maybe elvis came close but he only appealed to americans/brits. Elsewhere, over the whole world it was MJ. I'm not idolising him i'm just stating how big he was which you cant clearly see. He appeals to people who listen to all kinds of music, from heavy death black metal to rap and hip hop. I personally listen to rap n hip hop mainly, and like Michael Jackson, but my brother listens to the heaviest metal around (yea weird me and him grew in the same house!) and he listens to michael jackson as well.
> My mum grew up in Kenya and her mum was against TV, but they bought one just to watch MJ, and all the neighbours used to come round just to watch him. This is just one of the examples. I don't see any other artist coming close to MJ's fans (not die hards but just anyone who enjoys his music).But anyways yea I like james brown. I was coming back from work yesterday with some workmates and they played this james brown cd which i hadnt listened to in a while. it was a really good jam



the problem you have is that you only listen to yourself.
I clearly stated that I liked his music but unfortunately the accusations will leave a stain on his legacy which if you haven't noticed by they already started from day one...worldwide.
But enough already, people went over board  with his death especially the media.

He was great but not the greatest. Your talking to someone who danced to his music and grew up. Which I know you didn't.

Try not to distort things, if I make fun of him it's because that's me.

If I die I would love people to make fun of me and laugh, I don't want no crying....I don't want people to feel like crap. I want them to know I lived a good life and I am finally at rest.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2009)

THE MOTHER FUCKER FUCKED KIDS.

you dumb queers. LETS WORSHIP HIM.... guys i'm losing respect for the board with these type post even though i didnt read any of them.  JACKSON NEEDED TO DIE. FUCK HIM.  

u don't fuck with children. i'm so upset right now. maybe it's because my step dad made me do those things..............maybe its because i see why you're in a forum and feeling sorry for a piece of GOD DAMN SHIT NIGGER that made too much fucking money.


go ahead and fucking ban me


----------



## Keylan (Jul 12, 2009)

ROID said:


> THE MOTHER FUCKER FUCKED KIDS.
> 
> you dumb queers. LETS WORSHIP HIM.... guys i'm losing respect for the board with these type post even though i didnt read any of them.  JACKSON NEEDED TO DIE. FUCK HIM.
> 
> ...



impressive.  AND spoken like a true red-blooded latent homo


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a little spin of perspective....

This is written by a young man serving his third tour of duty in  Iraq. 
Thought you might find his take on the Michael Jackson news interesting. 

 ____________________________


Okay, I need to rant.

I was just watching the news, and I caught part of a report on Michael Jackson.  As we all know, Jackson died the other day.  He was an entertainer who performed for decades.  He made millions, he spent millions, and he did a lot of things that make him a villian to many people.  I understand that his death would affect a lot of people, and I respect those people who mourn his death, but that isn't the point of my rant.

Why is it that when ONE man dies, the whole of America loses their minds with grief.  When a man dies whose only contribution to the country was to ENTERTAIN people, the Amercian people find the need to flock to a memorial in Hollywood, and even Congress sees the need to hold a "moment of silence" for his passing?

Am I missing something here?  ONE man dies, and all of a sudden he's a freaking martyr because he entertained us for a few decades?  What about all those SOLDIERS who have died to give us freedom?  All those Soldiers who, knowing that they would be asked to fight in a war, still raised their hands and swore to defend the Constitution and the United States of America.  Where is their moment of silence?  Where are the people flocking to their graves or memorials and mourning over them because they made the ultimate sacrifice?  Why is it when a Soldier dies, there are more people saying "good riddance," and "thank God for IEDs?"  When did this country become so calloused to the sacrifice of GOOD MEN and WOMEN, that they can arbitrarily blow off their deaths, and instead, throw themselves into mourning for a "Pop Icon?"

I think that if they are going to hold a moment of silence IN CONGRESS for Michael Jackson, they need to hold a moment of silence for every service member killed in Iraq and Afghanistan.  They need to PUBLICLY recognize every life that has been lost so that the American people can live their callous little lives in the luxury and freedom that WE, those that are living and those that have gone on, have provided for them.  But, wait, that would take too much time, because there have been so many willing to make that sacrifice.  After all, we will never make millions of dollars.  We will never star in movies, or write hit songs that the world will listen too.  We only shed our blood, sweat and tears so that people can enjoy what they have.

Sorry if I have offended, but I needed to say it. 
Remember these five words the next time you think of someone who is serving in the military; 

*"So that others may live..."
* 
Isaac


----------



## T_man (Jul 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Just a little spin of perspective....
> 
> This is written by a young man serving his third tour of duty in  Iraq.
> Thought you might find his take on the Michael Jackson news interesting.
> ...



Okay I think this is a fair point BUT. I'll pull out a double standards ting. You spend all year round mocking iraq and the politicians who iniciated it, and I think there is more hate for the iraq/afghan wars than there was for protestors, but yet we need to mourn soldiers who go to foreign countries, kill many innocent people all for a BS reason which covers the  ultimate goal of oil & personal riches for big companies and politicians?? I'm not saying we shouldn't, infact I think that their lives are precious and being wasted for riches, which is sad, but they are not doing as much for the country as you think. Just because it's a war doesn't mean its justified.

People in wars which actually were for freedom, such as WW1 & 2 have their memorials broadcasted on air, and a moment of silence every year througout our whole country here. I think there was much more appreciation for that then MJ.

And if you're going to use that logic, then all celebs should be mocked & hated for just being famous. They act, play music n shit, entertain the world yet there are firefighters dying saving people and policemen shot in the line of fire. The day you start mourning every policeman and loathing every celeb who has not done anything major then you can come to me with that reasoning.


----------



## T_man (Jul 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> the problem you have is that you only listen to yourself.
> I clearly stated that I liked his music but unfortunately the accusations will leave a stain on his legacy which if you haven't noticed by they already started from day one...worldwide.
> But enough already, people went over board  with his death especially the media.
> 
> ...



I am listening and you're the one not listening. I am saying yes, it did stain, but when someone dies you forget the bad things they did and remember the good, if the good outweighed the bad. And the bad was only just accusations as far as we're all concerned nobody knows what went on in there, and there's enough reason for the ball to roll down either side of the hill.

No min0, people are not making fun and laughing. They are taking the piss, making a mockery, and even if you say you wouldn't mind that i know you would hate it.

Haha, I also grew up listening to MJ, just because you're older and the music wasn't produced when I was born doesn't mean I didn't jam to it. See his music lived on so well that I grew up with it decades later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

T_man said:


> Okay I think this is a fair point BUT. I'll pull out a double standards ting. You spend all year round mocking iraq and the politicians who iniciated it, and I think there is more hate for the iraq/afghan wars than there was for protestors, but yet we need to mourn soldiers who go to foreign countries, kill many innocent people all for a BS reason which covers the ultimate goal of oil & personal riches for big companies and politicians?? I'm not saying we shouldn't, infact I think that their lives are precious and being wasted for riches, which is sad, but they are not doing as much for the country as you think. Just because it's a war doesn't mean its justified.
> 
> People in wars which actually were for freedom, such as WW1 & 2 have their memorials broadcasted on air, and a moment of silence every year througout our whole country here. I think there was much more appreciation for that then MJ.
> 
> And if you're going to use that logic, then all celebs should be mocked & hated for just being famous. They act, play music n shit, entertain the world yet there are firefighters dying saving people and policemen shot in the line of fire. The day you start mourning every policeman and loathing every celeb who has not done anything major then you can come to me with that reasoning.


Good points. I'm here...and still scratch my head and wonder why we are.

1) who is innocent? Soldiers do not come here to kill civillians. To even think that is ignorant thinking. You do know that we, Brits and the other coalition forces go out of our way to NOT injure civillians. the insurgants use the civilians to hide behind. Do you also know that Muslims are killing more muslims than the coalition forces, right? 

2) you are right, Boiled down to it, this is still about oil. The world depends on it.  I could give two-shits about what kind of government runs this region. However, until there another viable energy source available that can replace oil for EVERYTHING that we use oil, oil based products for, we need to protect our interests. 

3) I'm around 'Ghani's every day. They seem nice. I am sure most are like everybody else: All they want to do is wake up, go to work and provide for a family. However, there are the 'other' kind. The ones that fall to far intothat bull shit religious crap that if you are not muslim, you need to be killed. THAT" is who we are dealing with. 
And yes, there are nut jobs all over the world, we have our fair share in the States and abroad. 

4) celebs...yeah...I don't get how we just go nutz over someone famous. All the 'reality' shows...honestly make me sick. I heard that the dumb b***h who is single, on welfare and dropped 14 kids is trying to get a reality show...wtf would want to watch some loser like that? hmmm...people will. Instead of opening up their front door and making a life for themselves, they choose to sit on ther ever-expanding asses and watch the 'lives' of other, insignificant people. 

So yeah...I do agree with a lot of what you say. 
Was just offering a little point of view...


----------



## Keylan (Jul 12, 2009)

T_man said:


> I'm not saying we shouldn't, infact I think that their lives are precious and being wasted for riches, which is sad, but they are not doing as much for the country as you think. Just because it's a war doesn't mean its justified.
> 
> People in wars which actually were for freedom, such as WW1 & 2 have their memorials broadcasted on air, and a moment of silence every year througout our whole country here. I think there was much more appreciation for that then MJ.
> 
> And if you're going to use that logic, then all celebs should be mocked & hated for just being famous. They act, play music n shit, entertain the world yet there are firefighters dying saving people and policemen shot in the line of fire. The day you start mourning every policeman and loathing every celeb who has not done anything major then you can come to me with that reasoning.



Right on.



Burner02 said:


> Good points. I'm here...and still scratch my head and wonder why we are.
> 
> 1) Do you also know that Muslims are killing more muslims than the coalition forces, right?
> 
> ...




1) does that mean muslims or crazy middle easterners who happen to be muslim?

2) It sounds like you're saying we have the right to control the middle east because we need what they have.  by that logic i get to make you supply me with protein shakes outta your fridge even if i live on a chicken ranch.  imho we can't be mad cuz they happen to be beverly hillbillies.  just a question; has anything happened to the sun within the last 6000 years? maybe there's something in the mississippi river or hurricane katrina.  

3) I've met my share of devout catholics with that same mentalty about jesus.  not sure what it's liek over in budapest and those places but when you have a bunch of people fighting over religious venues of interest, hate and fear begins to fester.  the strange thing is we're gonna be imitating them in a inute.  

4) yeah that's a perk of living in the public eye.  everyone who sees you feels they know you on some level.  with all due respect would you rather not have heard about farah's passing?  maybe the news didn't change your life but there was probably a reaction.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Just a little spin of perspective....
> 
> This is written by a young man serving his third tour of duty in  Iraq.
> Thought you might find his take on the Michael Jackson news interesting.
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2009)

T_man said:


> and I think there is more hate for the iraq/afghan wars than there was for protestors, but yet we need to mourn soldiers who go to foreign countries, kill many innocent people
> 
> *Kennedy once said that we shoulld hold the peace mongering, conscientious objecting, protesters of war on a higher or as high a pedestal as the decorated war heroes, then peace may have a chance.....  *
> 
> ...


Isn't that the point we've all been trying to make that MJ doesn't deserve the recognition he's been receiving, that their are people who do more to affect real changes in the world and not just who most people choose from the song list at the Karaoke clubs......


----------



## Keylan (Jul 12, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Isn't that the point we've all been trying to make that MJ doesn't deserve the recognition he's been receiving, that their are people who do more to affect real changes in the world and not just who most people choose from the song list at the Karaoke clubs......



how big were his philanthropic efforts?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Keylan said:


> 1) does that mean muslims or crazy middle easterners who happen to be muslim?.
> **** Imean the worthless SOB's that are killing their own, and everybody else. You label them as you wish*
> 
> 2) It sounds like you're saying we have the right to control the middle east because we need what they have. by that logic i get to make you supply me with protein shakes outta your fridge even if i live on a chicken ranch. imho we can't be mad cuz they happen to be beverly hillbillies. just a question; has anything happened to the sun within the last 6000 years? maybe there's something in the mississippi river or hurricane katrina.
> ...


**** My reaction to her passing: oh, really? that's too bad. What's for lunch? *
*But seriously, I don't know these people. I may have been entertained w/ some of them at some point, and if they pass on, then it is sad to hear when someone dies. I'm not gonna cry over it.*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2009)

Keylan said:


> how big were his philanthropic efforts?


How much bigger could they have been?  Their have been billions thrown at problems like starvation in Africa and people are still starving, evry rich person throws money at charities it's called tax write offs, but where is the change you would think would be seen from all that?  More money is wasted in the logistics and transport of foods to the places than on the foods, if they would spend it on teaching the people to grow their own, and on building water treatment facilities then the money would be much better spent but these people keep just throwing money at the wrong outfits who just want to stay in business hauling food over......"For a dollar a day you can feed a child"  how about for $3650 for the year you guys show them how to plant and harvest crops that will grow in their lands.......


----------



## T_man (Jul 13, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Isn't that the point we've all been trying to make that MJ doesn't deserve the recognition he's been receiving, that their are people who do more to affect real changes in the world and not just who most people choose from the song list at the Karaoke clubs......



Hmm that isn't the attitude i've seen coming from you guys in the billy may's one. He did even less! Double standards maybe?? hmm


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> Hmm that isn't the attitude i've seen coming from you guys in the billy may's one. He did even less! Double standards maybe?? hmm



I really don't think you understand.
For someone who say's he's not that big of a fan you really take this hard.
All we are saying is that he didn't deserve all of the attention he has had.


----------



## T_man (Jul 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> * Originally Posted by Keylan  View Post
> 1) does that mean muslims or crazy middle easterners who happen to be muslim?.
> *** Imean the worthless SOB's that are killing their own, and everybody else. You label them as you wish
> Are these the only ones who are being killed?? Hell even inquiries are going on into a war because of mistreatment?? You know stuff is being done wrong when there are trials and jail terms for soldiers mistreating other human beings in a war.
> ...



haha


----------



## Keylan (Jul 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I really don't think you understand.
> For someone who say's he's not that big of a fan you really take this hard.
> All we are saying is that he didn't deserve all of the attention he has had.



well you know MJ can't do anything without a lot of attention.  that's why he was so huge.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> Hmm that isn't the attitude i've seen coming from you guys in the billy may's one. He did even less! Double standards maybe?? hmm



I haven't been over there making any such claims, all that Billy Mays was to me was a thunderous voice who made me have to turn down the tv because his commercials were too damned loud....  Maybe the other guys thought he was cooler because he had that well groomed beard like Chuck Norris.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

He changes the facts to suit him.

You do realize people can scroll and read old posts within a thread do you?


----------



## T_man (Jul 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> **** My reaction to her passing: oh, really? that's too bad. What's for lunch? *
> *But seriously, I don't know these people. I may have been entertained w/ some of them at some point, and if they pass on, then it is sad to hear when someone dies. I'm not gonna cry over it.*





min0 lee said:


> I really don't think you understand.
> For someone who say's he's not that big of a fan you really take this hard.
> All we are saying is that he didn't deserve all of the attention he has had.



haha min0, i'm not taking it hard at all. What I cant take his hypocrites. YOU'RE the one who doesn't understand. Here you are giving me reasons why he shouldn't be appreciated yet you're contradicting yourself elsewhere. I'm just sick of double standards


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> haha min0, i'm not taking it hard at all. What I cant take his hypocrites. YOU'RE the one who doesn't understand. Here you are giving me reasons why he shouldn't be appreciated yet you're contradicting yourself elsewhere. I'm just sick of double standards


Hey, if your a fan of his music like I am then cool. I respect that but if we call him a weirdo don't get mad....he was a weirdo.


----------



## T_man (Jul 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Hey, if your a fan of his music like I am then cool. I respect that but if we call him a weirdo don't get mad....he was a weirdo.



you're probably more of a fan than me. I'm not getting mad, I can understand why you might think so but thats who I am. I like to discuss things on forums. I'm not saying he wasn't a weirdo while he was alive. I said he was innocent of his accusations and that you should look past all that when someone dies, like you do at any other funeral.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> like you do at any other funeral.


There are a couple of people who I know deserve to be pissed on their graves.

We don't really know if he was guilty or not.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> haha min0, i'm not taking it hard at all. What I cant take his hypocrites. YOU'RE the one who doesn't understand. Here you are giving me reasons why he shouldn't be appreciated yet you're contradicting yourself elsewhere. I'm just sick of double standards


What or who are hypocrites here in this? Contradicting or using double standards? I'm now curious as you quoted both Mino and I.

I'm with Mino: I like his music. I remember back in '84, I think...summer. The day 'Thriller' made its video debut on MTV...when MTV actually played music. He was an amazing performer. His personal life...sketchy. Unfortunately, his personal life is gonna shadow and tarnish his 'legacy'.
How about Tyson? Was gonna go down as one of the all time boxing greats. Now, he's mostly thought of as the crazy guy who allegedly raped some girl. 

As mentioned, I hate how the media sensationalizes unimportant events. Do you remember the circus over Anna-Nicole Smith's death? That person...was a worthless, cum guzzling, gold-digging crack whore...and the media went into a frenzy over her...drug related death! who woulda thunkit! and it was 'page 1' news for days...
....I caught a pice of 'news' on MJ the day he died. They were talking about all the debt he owed people. Really? How is that anybody's business other than MJ's, and his creditors? Again: news media = souless vultures.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Again: news media = souless vultures.


And the majority of the people are the little micro-organisms in the bowels of the beast devouring this like carrion thrown to wolves.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> What or who are hypocrites here in this? Contradicting or using double standards? I'm now curious as you quoted both Mino and I.
> 
> *I'm with Mino: I like his music. I remember back in '84, I think...summer. The day 'Thriller' made its video debut on MTV...when MTV actually played music. He was an amazing performer. His personal life...sketchy. Unfortunately, his personal life is gonna shadow and tarnish his 'legacy'.*
> How about Tyson? Was gonna go down as one of the all time boxing greats. Now, he's mostly thought of as the crazy guy who allegedly raped some girl.
> ...




This is what he doesn't understand.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 14, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I haven't been over there making any such claims, all that Billy Mays was to me was a thunderous voice who made me have to turn down the tv because his commercials were too damned loud....  Maybe the other guys thought he was cooler because he had that well groomed beard like Chuck Norris.....



Fuck you Billy was god.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

hotlinked


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2009)

maniclion said:


> And the majority of the people are the little micro-organisms in the bowels of the beast devouring this like carrion thrown to wolves.....


dammit, manic! Are you puff-puff-passing on the bowl of philosophy again? I had to thinkify a little on your post!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> you're probably more of a fan than me. I'm not getting mad, I can understand why you might think so but thats who I am. I like to discuss things on forums. I'm not saying he wasn't a weirdo while he was alive. I said he was innocent of his accusations and that you should look past all that when someone dies, like you do at any other funeral.



... see even you don't really like him

That's the whole point.  Nobody gave a damn about him over the last 20 years.  Now that he's dead, people are pretending they liked him and cared.  Sure they may have liked some of the stuff he did 30 years ago but he hasn't done anything since except get followed around by the tabloids because of his weirdo ways.

You say you don't like hypocrites but yet you ignore the fact that the same people that called him a child molester and Wacko Jacko all the sudden care about him.

I personnally don't care if he was innocent or not.  That's not the issue.  I don't dislike him for what he was accused of or his weirdness.  I just don't care about him and I just think that it is silly that all these other people that didn't care about him either are now pretending they loved him.


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I watched a little of it, it does take me back.
> We grew up watching him and the Osmonds back in the 70's.
> So a little tiny bit of our childhood is gone.
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem to be what you're doing


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> ... see even you don't really like him
> *
> That's the whole point*.  Nobody gave a damn about him over the last 20 years.  Now that he's dead, people are pretending they liked him and cared.  Sure they may have liked some of the stuff he did 30 years ago but he hasn't done anything since except get followed around by the tabloids because of his weirdo ways.
> 
> ...





NeilPearson said:


> Really?  Who cares?  *I hated* that pedophile and his music at his height of popularity.  All he did was dance around and grab his crotch.  Since then he has just made a mockery of his life.  His kids are better off now.  I couldn't imagine being raised by him.  He wasn't even human anymore.
> 
> I'm glad the world has been cleansed.  Rot in hell Micheal.



That point doesn't seem to be consistent 

And I didn't say I didn't like him. I said Min0 probably does more than me.
And I recognised the accusations and stuff, but I'm not one of his ex-haters turned worshipper, plus just as much as theres people doing that and annoying you, you're hating and not-quite annoying me but you probably would get annoyed if you had my point of view.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> That point doesn't seem to be consistent



Wrong.  I hated him at his height of popularity (like I said in my post).  I thought his music sucked and his dancing was stupid.  Ever since he has dropped off the map and I don't have to see or hear from him anymore, I really don't care about him.

... besides, now you are just being argumentative and grasping at anything you can point to for inconsistancies.  I guess this means you are out of ammo


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> This is what he doesn't understand.



This is what I said all along I understand but you should FORGET those things when someone dies. Sheesh min0 its like talking to a brick wall. As much as he wasn't personal to you and you 'shouldnt' mourn him,(many people are saying that they shouldnt mourn him because they didnt _know_ him) is the same way that wat he did that was 'wrong', wasnt personal to you so you shouldnt hate him. This is what I mean by hypocricy. You (not directly at you min0) state that you dont need to mourn him because he wasnt personal to you yet you find the will to mock him as if he was! Having your cake and eating it


----------



## earthtome (Jul 14, 2009)

MJ was the best!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

I enjoy mocking people, dead or alive. I could be worse but I try to keep it clean, there are children  watching you know.

I can easily forget his whole life, you know why....his death didn't affect me at all, all I have was what he gave me when he was alive...and that was his music which I would never listen while driving. 
His music is still playing and life still goes on.


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I enjoy mocking people, dead or alive. I could be worse but I try to keep it clean, there are children  watching you know.
> 
> I can easily forget his whole life, you know why....his death didn't affect me at all, all I have was what he gave me when he was alive...and that was his music which I would never listen while driving.
> His music is still playing and life still goes on.



well


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

My gosh, this debate is still ongoing!

MJ, was not the best, of course that's subject to preferece. He could not even hold a candle to Prince. That guy wrote, produced, arranged, composed and performed all of his music. My gosh that's Beethovanesque!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> you seem to have changed your song


1- I liked his music
2- He wasn't the greatest singer ever.
3- They made too huge of a deal with his death.
4- He will forever be known as a strange person who was accused of a crime.
5- His death did not affect me.


That's my song.


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> 1- I liked his music
> 2- He wasn't the greatest singer ever.
> 3- They made too huge of a deal with his death.
> 4- He will forever be known as a strange person who was accused of a crime.
> ...



he _is_ better than prince though, _right_??


----------



## T_man (Jul 14, 2009)

you know, i've never heard a prince song before?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> you know, i've never heard a prince song before?



 Your kidding me.


I like Prince, I never really thought of comparing them before but I think Prince's songs have more of an edge to them.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> he _is_ better than prince though, _right_??



All respect to him and his family, but not just NO, but, Phuq NO!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> you know, i've never heard a prince song before?



T, give his music a listen, and you will become just as big a fan!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2009)

T_man said:


> you know, i've never heard a prince song before?



Find that hard to believe

Batman movie?

1999

Purple Rain


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Find that hard to believe
> 
> Batman movie?
> 
> ...


That and the fact that Jackson hasn't really done anything new since 1997.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

Prince has music going back to the 70's albeit late... Not to mention the many instruments the guy taught himself to play.

Let's see...
For you '78
Prince  '79
Dirtymind '80
Controversy '81, this list goes on for years successfully...not even mentioning the beautiful women he was linked to.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

Let's Go Crazy 
1999 
Little Red Corvette 
When Doves Cry 
Darling Nikki 
I Would Die 4 U 
Purple Rain
Pop Life


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

*Michael Jackson,James Brown,and Prince on stage (1983 )*







YouTube Video











Prince looks stoned.

I could never make out what James Brown ever said.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *Michael Jackson,James Brown,and Prince on stage (1983 )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great find Min0. That just goes to show how these entertainers emulated their predececssors. But all three could dance their asses off.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2009)

YouTube - Michael Jackson,James Brown,and Prince on stage (1983 )


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

Prince said:


> YouTube - Michael Jackson,James Brown,and Prince on stage (1983 )



That was the early days of BET. 

Now, it's all about the pimps and ho's, and how's the dolla's grow.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish rap would just fade away.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 14, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Prince has music going back to the 70's albeit late... Not to mention the many instruments the guy taught himself to play.
> 
> Let's see...
> For you '78
> ...



don't forget the medieval style.  he is a musical genius.  could he just stand and sing a song without accompaniment though?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Your kidding me.
> 
> 
> I like Prince, I never really thought of comparing them before but I think Prince's songs have more of an edge to them.


You can actually believe the sexual essence of Princes music, with Michael your like c'mon what does he know about getting bizzzzy, you try to picture Michael with a woman all you get are images of him being like a little boy giggling and saying "eww, it's slimy down there..."


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

Keylan said:


> don't forget the medieval style.  he is a musical genius.  could he just stand and sing a song without accompaniment though?


Did Micheal play more than one instrument?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2009)

maniclion said:


> You can actually believe the sexual essence of Princes music, with Michael your like c'mon what does he know about getting bizzzzy, you try to picture Michael with a woman all you get are images of him being like a little boy giggling and saying "eww, it's slimy down there..."



How about his "Bad" song. Who's ass can he kick?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

Keylan said:


> don't forget the medieval style.  he is a musical genius.  could he just stand and sing a song without accompaniment though?




Do you mean as in acappella ?

Or alla lounge singer?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How about his "Bad" song. Who's ass can he kick?



Yeah, and I'm sure you're going to tell a guy who wants to kick your ass, to just "Beat it"?!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2009)

Keylan said:


> don't forget the medieval style.  he is a musical genius.  could he just stand and sing a song without accompaniment though?


Why would he have to, he's as good a singer as he is a guitarist....
It takes talent to get up on a stage with just a guitar and a mike and keep people excited......
Dailymotion - PRINCE ACOUSTIC Musicology - une vid??©o Musique


----------



## Keylan (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Did Micheal play more than one instrument? *I don't know if he played any instrument but he was definitely a showman.*





maniclion said:


> You can actually believe the sexual essence of Princes music, with Michael your like c'mon what does he know about getting bizzzzy, you try to picture Michael with a woman all you get are images of him being like a little boy giggling and saying "eww, it's slimy down there..."  *wacko... if you're gonna be on stage in high heels and a thong, ya better be a mac.  Michael was the "King of Pop"! according to record sales he was the champion brotha!!*





maniclion said:


> Why would he have to, he's as good a singer as he is a guitarist....  * give prince an axe and he'll floor ya just like if you gave mike a mic.*


 he did say he wasn't going to perform anymore as well.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 15, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Do you mean as in acappella ?
> 
> Or alla lounge singer?



just sayin if you take away stevie's piano it would still be a dope show.  how good would the show be when prince is singing with an 80 yr old morman gospel glockenspiel player. (no offense)

maybe riahnna and maroon 5 and john legend should've sampled prince tunes instead.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I can tell from all these videos, Jackson lip synched all his shit. That is so utterly retarded.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

Keylan said:


> just sayin if you take away stevie's piano it would still be a dope show.  how good would the show be when prince is singing with an 80 yr old morman gospel glockenspiel player. (no offense)
> 
> maybe riahnna and maroon 5 and john legend should've sampled prince tunes instead.



Ah, I get ya now. His back-up singer, they all use them. 

But he helps to resurrect old gospel singers careers, singers like Mavis Staples and other performers, their names escape me at the moment.  But this helps them find a whole new audience and adds a new take to his music, a little twist to the way the song was written. 

And not just old gospel singers, but blues musicians such as this. This just shows his versatility...






YouTube Video











A lot of people say he can't play the guitar, this little M'er F'er is a bad man!


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I wish rap would just fade away.



I wish folk/prince kinda music would just fade away


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

maniclion said:


> You can actually believe the sexual essence of Princes music, with Michael your like c'mon what does he know about getting bizzzzy, you try to picture Michael with a woman all you get are images of him being like a little boy giggling and saying "eww, it's slimy down there..."



well its all down to taste.

and secondly, why would you want to picture the artist rather than yourself??? i find that kinda queer


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Did Micheal play more than one instrument?



where was prince's dance music?? I enjoy watching someone move as much as play an instrument. this is a silly point.


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> From what I can tell from all these videos, Jackson lip synched all his shit. That is so utterly retarded.



not all. and most singers also sync their performances and i'm sure prince is guilty of it too


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

the memorial had 1 billion views.
only princess diana's funeral/death had more press 

I was sick of it though hearing it here and there. Even michael's started getting a bit tedious _but i didnt hate him for it_


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Let's Go Crazy
> 1999
> Little Red Corvette
> When Doves Cry
> ...



None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??

He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??
> 
> He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so



No, that was Deep Purple. And where have you been never to have heard Prince's music.

Oh lord!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

What?!  Do I have cooties or something 




Wait a second, I just might.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> well its all down to taste.
> 
> and secondly, why would you want to picture the artist rather than yourself??? i find that kinda queer



I can't picture myself singing in that octave telling someone to "Beat it"...

I think we all know what he meant by "Beat it" though


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??
> 
> He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so



This just shows how little you know about anything.... kids these days


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??
> 
> *He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so *



I'm sure everyone knows the Grease Soundtrack and YMCA too.  It doesn't make it musical genius.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

Keylan said:


> just sayin if you take away stevie's piano it would still be a dope show.  how good would the show be when prince is singing with an 80 yr old morman gospel glockenspiel player. (no offense)
> 
> maybe riahnna and maroon 5 and john legend should've sampled prince tunes instead.


Stevies blind man...that alone is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> well its all down to taste.
> 
> and secondly, why would you want to picture the artist rather than yourself??? i find that kinda queer


And Micheal Jackson was manly?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> where was prince's dance music?? I enjoy *watching someone move as much as play an instrument*. this is a silly point.





T_man said:


> well its all down to taste.
> 
> and secondly, why would you want to picture the artist rather than yourself??? i find that *kinda queer*



That comment just set off the Gaydar to high alert.

I can picture MJ gyrating his instrument over you.


The song comes before the dance....at least to me. You must like musicals like the sound of music and the 
The Boy from Oz


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> I wish folk/prince kinda music would just fade away


You like rap?? 
Now I know all about your taste in music.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> the memorial had 1 billion views.
> only princess diana's funeral/death had more press
> 
> I was sick of it though hearing it here and there. Even michael's started getting a bit tedious _but i didnt hate him for it_





IronAddict said:


> No, that was Deep Purple. And where have you been never to have heard Prince's music.
> 
> Oh lord!





T_man said:


> None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??
> 
> He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so





NeilPearson said:


> This just shows how little you know about anything.... kids these days





NeilPearson said:


> I'm sure everyone knows the Grease Soundtrack and YMCA too.  It doesn't make it musical genius.


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> This just shows how little you know about anything.... kids these days





min0 lee said:


> You like rap??
> Now I know all about your taste in music.



See you guys think just because someone doesn't have your taste of music they must be wrong or mad. Old fogies these days sheesh....

besides I bet I know alot of artists who are popular with the "kids" that you guys dont.

Grumpy old men


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> And Micheal Jackson was manly?



Oh no he wasn't. Not compared to Prince. I mean prince was the epitome of manliness with his manly hair cut, many fashion & colour sense, and he never wore makeup. No, nobody is manly compared to prince.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> See you guys think just because someone doesn't have your taste of music they must be wrong or mad. Old fogies these days sheesh....
> 
> besides I bet I know alot of artists who are popular with the "kids" that you guys dont.
> 
> Grumpy old men



Maybe... but I don't post in rap threads.  I don't know anything about it.  It doesn't interest me and I don't claim to know anything about it.  Just like you don't know squat about MJ and 80s music (but you still tell us your misguided opinions)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> None of those ring a bell. Wasnt purple rain a band?? who did smoke on the water??
> 
> He cant be that good if im not familiar with his music. However everyone here is familiar with MJ stuff so



Were you born and raised in Kenya?  If you saw MJ on MTV back in the 80's Prince was usually the video right before or after him.......

Let me ask if you know who Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly are?






YouTube Video


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> Oh no he wasn't. Not compared to Prince. I mean prince was the epitome of manliness with his manly hair cut, many fashion & colour sense, and he never wore makeup. No, nobody is manly compared to prince.



I think they were both homos


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That comment just set off the Gaydar to high alert.
> 
> I can picture MJ gyrating his instrument over you.
> 
> ...



MM no. Not really. I'm not old fashioned at all. I'm usually out on the street corner with my mates n we wear hoodies n stuff. I'm one of those "urban" childs.

As for the gay comment. Only gays like you actually get sexual pleasure (and so think about it) when watching someone perform. I'll leave you and your dirty mind to yourself


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

I whore these forums too much. Most of the time I dont even have something readable to say


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> Oh no he wasn't. Not compared to Prince. I mean prince was the epitome of manliness with his manly hair cut, many fashion & colour sense, and he never wore makeup. No, nobody is manly compared to prince.



OK, now I caught you. You say you never heard of Prince yet you know this.  Busted.

I always thought they both were a little gay but I do hear Prince shagged a few girls back in the day. Have you ever seen his girls??? They are all pretty.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> MM no. Not really. I'm not old fashioned at all. I'm usually out on the street corner with my mates n we wear hoodies n stuff. I'm one of those "urban" childs.
> 
> As for the gay comment. Only gays like you actually get sexual pleasure (and so think about it) when watching someone perform. I'll leave you and your dirty mind to yourself



So your  Bad as  in MJ bad hanging out with a hoodie in a street corner listening to rap?

That makes you not old fashioned?

OK, I used to hang out with my hoodie on street corners in the Bronx when rap started....not impressed here at all.

I may have underwear older than you mate.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> I whore these forums too much. Most of the time I dont even have something readable to say



... but you say it anyway


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> So your  Bad as  in MJ bad hanging out with a hoodie in a street corner listening to rap?
> 
> .



 ahhhh, that was funny.


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> OK, now I caught you. You say you never heard of Prince yet you know this.  Busted.
> 
> I always thought they both were a little gay but I do hear Prince shagged a few girls back in the day. Have you ever seen his girls??? They are all pretty.



Okay first, I didn't say I didn't know OF prince, I said I didn't know his name.

And it's a wonderful how descriptive google images can be, right?


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Were you born and raised in Kenya?  If you saw MJ on MTV back in the 80's Prince was usually the video right before or after him.......
> 
> Let me ask if you know who Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly are?
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be honest and not use google. Is fred astaire that guy from like the 40s or 60s who was a singer/dancer?? I've heard of gene kelly, but i dont know any of them


----------



## T_man (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> So your  Bad as  in MJ bad hanging out with a hoodie in a street corner listening to rap?
> *
> That makes you not old fashioned?*
> 
> ...



You probably weren't old school at the time, but seeing as you hate rap, yet wore hoodies it musta meant you were some lame ass wannabe or not quite the same person as you're portraying yourself to have been.

This guy also wore hoodies:





But so does this guy:





The first one is like you. The second one is like me.
If you can't tell the difference then you really are older than I thought or are just being stubborn for the sake. I think the latter is the more likely outcome.

Let go of your youth mate your time is past just as will mine


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> Okay first, I didn't say I didn't know OF prince, I said I didn't know his name.
> 
> And it's a wonderful how descriptive google images can be, right?



Youtube also does a fine job of displaying his music in case you didn't know.

The guy freakin sang in the super bowl.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> OK, now I caught you. You say you never heard of Prince yet you know this.  Busted.
> 
> I always thought they both were a little gay but I do hear Prince shagged a few girls back in the day. Have you ever seen his girls??? They are all pretty.


Prince has been with Sheena Easton, Kim Basinger, Mayte Garcia, his last wife was hot, and last I recall he was with smoking hot TWINS!  Twins both of them, now that's mack daddy status....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> You probably weren't old school at the time, but seeing as you hate rap, yet wore hoodies it musta meant you were some lame ass wannabe or not quite the same person as you're portraying yourself to have been.
> 
> This guy also wore hoodies:
> 
> ...



Neither, does that magical hoodie of yours give you some sort of 50 Cent manly powers....funny I used to think a cape would make me fly but I was only 5.....your 20 and you think a hoodie makes you a hood?...Wow...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Prince has been with Sheena Easton, Kim Basinger, Mayte Garcia, his last wife was hot, and last I recall he was with smoking hot TWINS!  Twins both of them, now that's mack daddy status....




He prefers kid touchers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2009)

I have more respect for Will Smith than Chris " the lady beater" Brown

You sure do pick winners.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> You probably weren't old school at the time, but seeing as you hate rap, yet wore hoodies it musta meant you were some lame ass wannabe or not quite the same person as you're portraying yourself to have been.
> 
> This guy also wore hoodies:
> 
> ...



I wore hoodies.  Mostly in the early spring or late fall when it was getting cold but not cold enough for a real winter jacket yet.

When you say, "The first one is like you. The second one is like me.", I'm not sure if that is supposed to be a compliment or a put down.  Why would you want to be a punk-ass little wanna-be ganster anyway?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> You probably weren't old school at the time, but seeing as you hate rap, yet wore hoodies it musta meant you were some lame ass wannabe or not quite the same person as you're portraying yourself to have been.
> 
> This guy also wore hoodies:
> 
> ...



The outfit really doesn't make the man, regardless of what anyone says.

The first is a decent actor and a pretty respectable gentleman.

The second is a punk ass kid who can only beat on women.

I can now see the simularity, now that you point it out.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Prince has been with Sheena Easton, Kim Basinger, Mayte Garcia, his last wife was hot, and last I recall he was with smoking hot TWINS!  Twins both of them, now that's mack daddy status....



Diamond & Pearl. 

Or, is that Pearl & Diamond ?   that was all I could think of.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 16, 2009)

YouTube Video











_"Michael was a cryin
Cuz his head was fryin
He thought we was lyin
said 'You just wanna be startin somethin"_


----------



## Keylan (Jul 16, 2009)

YouTube Video











Hey!  What's the big idea?!?


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Neither, does that magical hoodie of yours give you some sort of 50 Cent manly powers....funny I used to think a cape would make me fly but I was only 5.....your 20 and you think a hoodie makes you a hood?...Wow...



no it doesn't make me a hood. it does however show my social inclinations.

sorta like holding a badge doesn't make you a policeman but it shows your inclination 

and yea it doesn't make me more fly but the girls my age also look at clothes which count towards flyness. We have a word for people like me. It's called flee (look it up on urban dictionary, and if you wanna make a joke about girls fleeing, i just spoilt it.)


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> The outfit really doesn't make the man, regardless of what anyone says.
> 
> The first is a decent actor and a pretty respectable gentleman.
> 
> ...



Oh it does. If you see prince in a hoodie, jeans, nike airs, big chain etc he wouldnt quite be the same man would he?


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Maybe... but I don't post in rap threads.  I don't know anything about it.  It doesn't interest me and I don't claim to know anything about it.  Just like you don't know squat about MJ and 80s music (but you still tell us your misguided opinions)



What?? I know MJ as well as any other old fogie in here, thats what makes him special. That is what I'm trying to say. I know nothing else about 80s music or care or post in 80s music  forums/threads.


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I wore hoodies.  Mostly in the early spring or late fall when it was getting cold but not cold enough for a real winter jacket yet.
> 
> When you say, "The first one is like you. The second one is like me.", I'm not sure if that is supposed to be a compliment or a put down.  Why would you want to be a punk-ass little wanna-be ganster anyway?



We wear hoodies for fashion, not function. It was just a descriptive statement. If i didn't say it you would have thought I sold smack/was a prostitute on the street corner. Hoodies are a very powerful way of displaying your typical behaviours and social groups. Even if you deny it you're only denying it out of spite/for the sake.

Why would you wanna be any other social class?? It's how I was brought up and I find other lifestyles boring. I don't commit crimes or get kicks at the sake of other people so I don't see the problem.


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I'm sure everyone knows the Grease Soundtrack and YMCA too.  It doesn't make it musical genius.



Do you know who composed them off the top of your head? Sure use google but you will know that you probably dont. Furthermore do you know more than 10 of their big songs which get worldwide recognition?? Didnt think so

Btw only people in America & Britain know the grease soundtrack. I never even heard of the movie in Kenya and other countries I've been to, whereas MJ they do


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm liking this discussion


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> Oh it does. If you see prince in a hoodie, jeans, nike airs, big chain etc he wouldnt quite be the same man would he?



Actually, Prince went through that phase in early 2000, it didn't work, and  he just looked silly!

My point was that actions and deeds make the man, not the clothes.

You can be a pauper and show proper respect. Or you can be a rich man in Armani, and treat people like shit. Who's the better man ?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> What?? I know MJ as well as any other old fogie in here, thats what makes him special. That is what I'm trying to say. I know nothing else about 80s music or care or post in 80s music  forums/threads.



Why you little punk! 

Do you know who gave MJ the title king of pop anyway ?


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Why you little punk!
> 
> Do you know who gave MJ the title king of pop anyway ?



<throws rotten tomatos at iron addict's windows>


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Actually, Prince went through that phase in early 2000, it didn't work, and  he just looked silly!
> 
> My point was that actions and deeds make the man, not the clothes.
> 
> You can be a pauper and show proper respect. Or you can be a rich man in Armani, and treat people like shit. Who's the better man ?



Why did it not work if fashion is nothing?
I'm not saying who's the better man, but you know the rich man in Armani is probably a cock and has a high end job, just the way you know the people in hoodies usually listen to rap and stuff.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> Why did it not work if fashion is nothing?
> I'm not saying who's the better man, but you know the rich man in Armani is probably a cock and has a high end job, just the way you know the people in hoodies usually listen to rap and stuff.



Because, the real Prince fans knew that wasn't him. Kinda like when we see a white kid with sagging pants and a backwards cap and everything 5x too big. It just ain't him, so it doesn't work.

By the way, Elizabeth fucking Taylor gave him that moniker. That doesn't exactly make it a reality.


----------



## T_man (Jul 16, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Because, the real Prince fans knew that wasn't him. Kinda like when we see a white kid with sagging pants and a backwards cap and everything 5x too big. It just ain't him, so it doesn't work.
> 
> By the way, Elizabeth fucking Taylor gave him that moniker. That doesn't exactly make it a reality.



So clothes do matter. I'm glad we've reached grounds we agree on.

As for the moniker, the prince comes second to the king doesn't he 

<hides>


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> So clothes do matter. I'm glad we've reached grounds we agree on.
> 
> As for the moniker, the prince comes second to the king doesn't he
> 
> <hides>




Elvis?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> So clothes do matter. I'm glad we've reached grounds we agree on.
> 
> As for the moniker, the prince comes second to the king doesn't he
> 
> <hides>



Well yes, I guess,( god can kill me now), they are a first impression, but they don't make or define you, positively or negatively. they're just freaking cloth and thread. But as an entertainer you have to be flamboyant and dress the part.

But where did we veer off coarse and start talking about fashion ? I have noo fashion sense, shiite, I only wear shorts unless I go out, then it's Armani.

One is a musician, and the other was just a singer/entertainer, who named his/a kid Prince.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Elvis?



The O.G. Pimp


----------



## Keylan (Jul 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Elvis?



hold up... james brown, aretha franklin, springsteen, mahailia jackson, mary j. blige, george clinton, ozzy, benny goodman, zambo
elvis, eminem, etta james, B.B. King, Rick James, Garth Brooks, loretta lynn, Bob Dylan, little richard, ella fitzgerald, judas priest.


im not sure if elvis was the first 'music royalty' but probably the earliest famous one.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> So clothes do matter. I'm glad we've reached grounds we agree on.
> 
> As for the moniker, the prince comes second to the king doesn't he
> 
> <hides>



did he also date madonna or that honey from an vogue?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 17, 2009)

Keylan said:


> hold up... james brown, aretha franklin, springsteen, mahailia jackson, mary j. blige, george clinton, ozzy, benny goodman, zambo
> elvis, eminem, etta james, B.B. King, Rick James, Garth Brooks, loretta lynn, Bob Dylan, little richard, ella fitzgerald, judas priest.
> 
> 
> im not sure if elvis was the first 'music royalty' but probably the earliest famous one.




That's quite an eclectic array of musical styles their, bud. Way to be well rounded. ( my bad, if you weigh over three hundred lbs.)





Keylan said:


> did he also date madonna or that honey from an vogue?



We're talking Prince aren't we ? 

Madonna, that nympho slept with everyone, I wouldn't be surprised!

I don't think he ever slept with Cindy Herron, I think that was who you were refering too.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> Do you know who composed them off the top of your head? Sure use google but you will know that you probably dont. Furthermore do you know more than 10 of their big songs which get worldwide recognition?? Didnt think so
> 
> Btw only people in America & Britain know the grease soundtrack. I never even heard of the movie in Kenya and other countries I've been to, whereas MJ they do



I couldn't name you ten MJ songs and I lived through his popular year or two.  I think I might be able to name 5 if I tried really hard.

And yeah, the Village People did YMCA.  I am sure Grease had a bunch of writers but I know who sung the songs.

I couldn't tell you who wrote most of MJ's songs either.  I do know that Thriller (his real success) had a bunch of other artists on it though and they contributed a lot.  (Paul McCartney, Toto, Eddie Van Halen

I also don't give a crap about what they listen to in Kenya.

Okay, I just looked it up.  MJ wrote 4 (of  9) songs on Thriller (one was co-writen by Paul McCartney).  He wrote less than half the album.


----------



## T_man (Jul 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I couldn't name you ten MJ songs and I lived through his popular year or two.  I think I might be able to name 5 if I tried really hard.
> 
> And yeah, the Village People did YMCA.  I am sure Grease had a bunch of writers but I know who sung the songs.
> 
> ...



Thats great. I don't really care who wrote them


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thats great. I don't really care who wrote them




Then why ask me who composed the other songs I named...

Oh, and can you name 10 MJ songs off the top of your head?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thats great. I don't really care who wrote them



I don't think it is fair to name someone "king of pop" if all they are is a performer doing someone else's music.  They could have dropped any one of thousands of artists into those songs and had them just as successful


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Obama will top everyone as the King of all Media.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I don't think it is fair to name someone "king of pop" if all they are is a performer doing someone else's music.  They could have dropped any one of thousands of artists into those songs and had them just as successful



Yeah, and ever notice, everytime you've heard a mj song in span of twenty years, it's always sounded the same. 

I asked, because, i've often pondered this very thing more than a few times ?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thats great. I don't really care who wrote them


Michael wouldn't have been anything without Berry Gordy and Quincy Jones, those are both of the marketing geniuses who made most of the Motown and R&B/Soul Legends, another Genius who helped Michael was Baby Face, that man has some talent when it comes to knowing what sounds will sell millions.....  Many people don't know but a lot of these stars get made by having the right Producers, the Phil Spectors, Rick Rubins, Terry Dates, Eddie Kramers, these guys have huge names under their belts because the Artists knew that if they wanted Top Selling albums they needed those guys' "Ear For Money"  Guys like Johnny Cash, Prince and Stevie Wonder, etc. could have made a living just Producing records... that to me makes them above average......


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 17, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thats great. I don't really care who wrote them



Yeah, and not to mention the song's he has written for other artists that have went to no. 1. Or, the different artist that have reached no. 1, singing the dudes music. I'm not quite sure of the number, but it's more than a few.

Dude is creative.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I think Obama will top everyone as the King of all Media.



yeah maybe, but pardon me for refraining from dancing the jig til after that happens.  it's hard to predict that in a just 8 months. let's get a bridge or monument first.  heck, i'd even settle for a road.


----------



## T_man (Jul 18, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Then why ask me who composed the other songs I named...
> 
> Oh, and can you name 10 MJ songs off the top of your head?



Thriller
PYT
Smooth Criminal
Bad
We are the children
They don't really care
Billie Jean
Don't stop till you get enough
Beat it
Who's loving you
Man in the mirror
ABC
Wan't you back
The way you make me feel
Off the wall 
Rock with you
You rock my world
Dirty Diana
Wanna be starting somethin
I'll be there

Thats all I can draw from the top of my head.
I'm sure most people are familiar with most of those songs there


----------



## T_man (Jul 18, 2009)

Lets put an end to all this michael shit talk talking as if he wasnt great:
List of best-selling albums worldwide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No other album has sold half of what thriller has.

Prince's best album came at 20 million.


----------



## T_man (Jul 18, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Then why ask me who composed the other songs I named...
> 
> Oh, and can you name 10 MJ songs off the top of your head?



Off the top of your head you didn't. What I meant was who sang them, my bad!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 18, 2009)

T_man said:


> Lets put an end to all this michael shit talk talking as if he wasnt great:
> List of best-selling albums worldwide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No other album has sold half of what thriller has.
> ...



I never said he wasn't any good, I just said he wasn't better than Prince. Yeah, he may have a higher selling album in " Thriller", but that album wasn't his own work.

Besides, if you want to get technical about accomplishments, Prince won an academy award for best soundtrack with "Purple Rain". Something MJ has not, and never will attain.


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ has sold out in many different countries, is a humanitarian and made a lot of money doing it. Prince is good but You have to admit he doesn't have the star power of MJ.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 18, 2009)

stephenpaul6557 said:


> MJ has sold out in many different countries, is a humanitarian and made a lot of money doing it. Prince is good but You have to admit he doesn't have the star power of MJ.



Yes, a lot of people like him and his records do sell lots. But as far as the music goes, and nothing but the music, there's really noo comparison.


----------



## T_man (Jul 19, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yes, a lot of people like him and his records do sell lots. But as far as the music goes, and nothing but the music, there's really noo comparison.



Listen, if it was solely about lyrics, i'd go buy a book of poems and recite them to myself. However, it's mainly about how it's put across, the singer & music. MJ did that greatly.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 19, 2009)

so who's the better ticket between MJ or Prince or Stevie?  (i saw all three live at different points in their careers and all of them excelled on their own.)


----------



## tallcall (Jul 19, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> That's quite an eclectic array of musical styles their, bud. Way to be well rounded. ( my bad, if you weigh over three hundred lbs.)



Hey....I'm over 300 pounds, just not very "rounded" !


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> Listen, if it was solely about lyrics, i'd go buy a book of poems and recite them to myself. However, it's mainly about how it's put across, the singer & music. MJ did that greatly.



Writing down lyrics is only part of the creative process, yes. But to write, produce, compose, arrange and then perform that music, runs the entire  musical gamut.

He also plays just about every instrument when recording, one at a time, until the piece is done. Not very many people can do that.
And give his ballads a listen, they're  kinda like you're in the room listening to someone pour his heart out to you. I'll recommend, "International lover" (every inst. you hear in this song and back up is done by him). Same as in "Do me baby", "Insatiable" All three beautiful ballads! And there are plenty more, those are just my favs, and they work to put the ladies in the mood, if you catch my drift.

MJ never, ever played a single instrument live on stage, not once.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

tallcall said:


> Hey....I'm over 300 pounds, just not very "rounded" !



You don't count, this criteria doesn't fit someone 6'7" 300lbs.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

Keylan said:


> so who's the better ticket between MJ or Prince or Stevie?  (i saw all three live at different points in their careers and all of them excelled on their own.)



Very true, I'm not trying to deny any of them of their greatness. Just trying to give the propers due to the midget.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> Listen, if it was solely about lyrics, i'd go buy a book of poems and recite them to myself. However, it's mainly about how it's put across, the singer & music. MJ did that greatly.



A novel concept, I must confess. And we'd all call you Cyrano "T" Bergerac!


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> Listen, if it was solely about lyrics, i'd go buy a book of poems and recite them to myself. However, it's mainly about how it's put across, the singer & music. MJ did that greatly.




I totally agree! His performances is what set him apart from others.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 20, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Very true, I'm not trying to deny any of them of their greatness. Just trying to give the propers due to the midget.



who's midget?  i ain't tryin to give anyone's skull muscle creatine bloat or anything. i like your nice answers.  sometimes it's really good to hear the honest truth.  and now  having said that could you compare prince's 500 songs in the vault to mj's patented dance moves??


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> yeah maybe, but pardon me for refraining from dancing the jig til after that happens.  it's hard to predict that in a just 8 months. let's get a bridge or monument first.  heck, i'd even settle for a road.



hey, im still  waiting on that bridge.  don't worry. heath ledger, or jimi hendrix can have their own mt. rushmore with walter kronkite.  we can just bribe their families with 400k for their life-like image.   there's plenty o' time


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I think Obama will top everyone as the King of all Media.


whoops



> *Keylan:*     1) does that mean muslims or crazy middle easterners who happen to be muslim?.
> *Burner02:*  *** Imean the worthless SOB's that are killing their own, and everybody else. You label them as you wish



what?  that label seems a bit more important now, doesn't it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2009)

nope.
What are you talking about?

If you are talking about insurgents, you are free to label them as muderous, worthless sub-human pieces of shit who can fuq off and die...and the world would be a much better place.
How's that for ya, scooter?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> who's midget?  i ain't tryin to give anyone's skull muscle creatine bloat or anything. i like your nice answers.  sometimes it's really good to hear the honest truth.  and now  having said that could you compare prince's 500 songs in the vault to mj's patented dance moves??



Thanks dude, It's just not me to be vile or caustic to someone I don't even know.

Hah...! Lets see, Moonwalk, Pirouette, crotch grab. Forgive me if I've left out a couple but that was all I could think of.

So, 500 to 3, not a very good comparison.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> and now  having said that could you compare prince's 500 songs in the vault to mj's patented dance moves??



MJ was good at this but to be really honest with you, I listen to music more than I watch it.

In the car, in the kitchen , on my Ipod.....so I really don't have MJ on either my Ipods nor CD's...Luther Vandross, Led Zep, Korn......not MJ..


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 21, 2009)

T_man said:


> Thriller
> PYT
> Smooth Criminal
> Bad
> ...



I am not familiar with most of them.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 21, 2009)

T_man said:


> Lets put an end to all this michael shit talk talking as if he wasnt great:
> List of best-selling albums worldwide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No other album has sold half of what thriller has.
> ...



I already addressed this.  Thriller came at a perfect time.  The music scene in the early 80s was dismal.  There was no competition.  He wrote less than half the songs.  He had A LOT of help from writers and other very successful artists.  

It's barely even a MJ album.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I already addressed this.  Thriller came at a perfect time.  The music scene in the early 80s was dismal.  There was no competition.  He wrote less than half the songs.  He had A LOT of help from writers and other very successful artists.
> 
> It's barely even a MJ album.



maybe so but he had just won grammys for off the wall


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Thanks dude, It's just not me to be vile or caustic to someone I don't even know.
> 
> Hah...! Lets see, Moonwalk, Pirouette, crotch grab. Forgive me if I've left out a couple but that was all I could think of.
> 
> So, 500 to 3, not a very good comparison.



perhaps a lop-sided comparison but to my knowlegde we also have't heard the songs either.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> perhaps a lop-sided comparison but to my knowlegde we also have't heard the songs either.



We've heard plenty of his tunes to make this call. But to have 500 unheard  tunes locked away in a vault someplace, just helps to validate my whole take in the first place. He can't even keep up with his own genius!


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nope.
> What are you talking about?
> 
> If you are talking about insurgents, you are free to label them as muderous, worthless sub-human pieces of shit who can fuq off and die...and the world would be a much better place.
> How's that for ya, scooter?



that's a righter word anyway.  murder is murder and anyone who takes another human life should be held accountable for it imo.  that's it.  im actually quite indifferent to race and/or religion only it can be frustrating when vague statements germinate prejudices. especially when most americans can name at least two christian holidays but very few could name any hindu or muslim!  oooooh, spongebob is on!!! 
dude, are u even in afganistan like your avatar says?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> We've heard plenty of his tunes to make this call. But to have 500 unheard  tunes locked away in a vault someplace, just helps to validate my whole take in the first place. He can't even keep up with his own genius!



isn't the word for that alzheimers?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 21, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am not familiar with most of them.



that's weird.
what music are you listening to?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> isn't the word for that alzheimers?



Hah..You may be right, he's approaching that age!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> maybe so but he had just won grammys for off the wall



I'm not familiar with off the wall.  Grammy's mean nothing


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> We've heard plenty of his tunes to make this call. But to have 500 unheard  tunes locked away in a vault someplace, just helps to validate my whole take in the first place. He can't even keep up with his own genius!



He was hardly a genius.  Mediocre musician at best.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 21, 2009)

Keylan said:


> that's weird.
> what music are you listening to?



mostly rock / alternative


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> He was hardly a genius.  Mediocre musician at best.



I respect your opinion Neil, but he is. Yes, he is not the greatest musician, I would never make that claim, but all his musical accomplishments says differently. 

As I stated before, he's Beethovanesque.


----------



## T_man (Jul 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> We've heard plenty of his tunes to make this call. But to have 500 unheard  tunes locked away in a vault someplace, just helps to validate my whole take in the first place. He can't even keep up with his own genius!



Hmm wow. I hope he's getting alot from those 500 tunes. He needs to in order to get to MJ's level of fame!


----------



## T_man (Jul 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I respect your opinion Neil, but he is. Yes, he is not the greatest musician, I would never make that claim, but all his musical accomplishments says differently.
> 
> As I stated before, he's Beethovanesque.



Well. We've come back to a point i stated lonnnngggg before. You can have the best music, the best lyrics watever, but it's the way you put it across that matters. Furthermore MJ had a unique voice, and the voice is very important in music as it's what delivers the lyrics. There are much more genius people in the world (not me if you withdraw your opinions from the grammar used just now hehe) but none of them are famous and you wouldn't stick them on your ipod or whatever just because it doesn't _sound good_. And this is what I'm saying; prince could have been, infact, definately is more musically intellectual than MJ but that's not going to make me buy his records when they don't sound as good.


----------



## T_man (Jul 21, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I already addressed this.  Thriller came at a perfect time.  The music scene in the early 80s was dismal.  There was no competition.  He wrote less than half the songs.  He had A LOT of help from writers and other very successful artists.
> 
> It's barely even a MJ album.



Well. What have we seen that has come close to it? Surely a difference of over 75 million albums, thriller being at 100 million when the next best selling album is only at 25 cant be put down to simply timing.


----------



## T_man (Jul 21, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am not familiar with most of them.



You're one of the exceptions.


----------

